# Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!



## Tobi_Flobsen (8. Dezember 2008)

|kopfkrat
Hallo zusammen,

habe in einem anderen Forum einen sehr interessanten Bericht gelesen, der mich sehr nach denklich gemacht hat.
Hoffe ihr nimmt euch auch mal 5 Minuten, um diesen Bericht zu lesen und vielleicht mal was dazu zu sagen.

Mir hat das auf jedenfall die Augen geöffnet und in Zukunft werde ich einiges anders machen. 

http://www.deutscherhechtangler-club.de/handlandung.php


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Moin,

interessanter Bericht, ich schieb es mal in den Raubfischbereich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Wirklich mal gut zusammengefaßt und untermauert, Zum Zurücksetzen und den Überlebenschancen an sich! #6

Mir fehlt da noch der Zusammenhang zwischen langem Drill, der unausweichlichen Übersäuerung und dem "Dem Tode geweiht sein".


----------



## Ulli3D (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Ich denke nicht, dass hier der Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt wird sondern die Tatsache, dass für Fotos der Hecht, zumindest ab einer bestimmten Größe, mindestens mit einer Bauchunterstützung gehalten werden soll, besser sogar noch im Wasser released werden soll.


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Fotos im Wasser gefallen mir sowieso am Besten.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

...Bauchunterstützung kann bei schweren Hechten zu Blutergüssen und inneren Verletzungen führen...
...wenn man sich so manchen bild von Laichschweren Großhechten anschaut wird da ordentlich was eingedrückt...


----------



## Ollek (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



> *Wenn ihr immer noch Probleme habt es euch vorzustellen lasst uns folgendes Beispiel durchgehen: Rennt 3 mal um den ein Sportfeld und wenn ihr dann endlich die Ziellinie überquert habt und nach Luft ringt, begrüßt euch ein Freund mit einem Kübel voller Wasser in den er euren Kopf Unterwasser hält. So nun sagt mir bitte wie viel Fotos sollte ich eurer Meinung nach nun knipsen und wie lange sollte die Fotosession dauern um diesen Denkwürdigen Moment für dich festzuhalten? Der Physiologische Stress den euer Fang ausgesetzt wird ist ähnlich! *



:g Der Mann spricht mir kommentarlos aus der Seele und sollte allen zu denken geben die einen ihre militante C&R Sichtweise aufzwängen wollen und der Meinung sind den Fischen damit was gutes zu tun.  Aber es soll nicht abdriften.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Fotos im Wasser gefallen mir sowieso am Besten.


Jupp, wenn das geht, auch vom Werkzeug her! 

@all: Ne gute große und sicher griffige Spitzzange, wo man sicher den Drilling packen und ausdrehen kann, ist einfach das mindeste für den Hechtangler!

Wenn Esox einen Drilling tief inhaliert hat (Kiemen,Schlund) oder mehrfach mit Drillingen bewehrte Wobbler verschluckt hat, kann und sollte man gleich das "Tomahawk" bemühen, der Fisch stirbt bei bzw. nach längeren Lösebemühungen eh, das zeigt der Bericht sehr genau. :g Und die Praxiserfahrung auch.


----------



## Freelander (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Guter Bericht.#6

Bei einem gesunden Menschenverstand(vorausgestzt man hat einen#t) handelt man doch sowieso schon so schonend wie möglich für den Fisch.
Für mich ist der Bericht nix Neues,aber trotzdem sehr gut erklärend geschrieben von dem Autor.

Bei der letzten Fisch und Fang Ausgabe ist eine DVD dabei die müßt Ihr Euch mal anschauen,da wird gezeigt wie man es nicht macht.
Irgendwelche Bodden-Hechtangler die große Hechtdamen an den Kiemendeckel stolz wie Oskar indie Kamera halten und sich ganz stark dabei fühlen|kopfkrat.
Viel Volt in den Armen aber null Watt im Hirn.


----------



## VR6-Bert (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

der beitrag gibt einen echt zu denken, obwohl ich die fische sehr schonend behandle. man denkt ja fast, man wäre ein mörder. zumindest gehts mir so


----------



## Fishing-Conny (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

wenn ich einen guten fisch fange und ihn unbedingt fotografieren will lasse ich entweder schnelle ein foto machen udn versuche den haken möglichst im wasser zu entfehrnen oder ich hältere den fisch für ca. 5 min in einem kaprfensack ...vortel der fisch sieht nichts bleibt ganz ruig und kann wider zu kräften kommen


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass hier der Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt wird sondern die Tatsache, dass für Fotos der Hecht, zumindest ab einer bestimmten Größe, mindestens mit einer Bauchunterstützung gehalten werden soll, besser sogar noch im Wasser released werden soll.




Äh, entschuldige, hast du den Link gelesen?
Da ist eindeutig die Rede davon, dass die Kieme ein dermaßen sensibles Organ ist, dass sich irgendein Hineinfummeln in den Kiemendeckel von selbst verbieten sollte. Es ist lediglich die Rede davon, dass ab einer bestimmten Größe der Fischumfang stäker zunimmt als die Länge, was zu _noch mehr_ Belastung führt. Noch mehr Belastung heißt aber nicht, dass bei kleineren Hechten gar keine auftritt.

Wenn man schon einen Fisch, egal welchen, vor dem Zurücksetzen aus dem Wasser entnehmen will, so gebietet schon die einfachste Logik, sein Gewicht auf möglichst viel Fläche zu verteilen. Wir könnten uns ja mal an den Ohrwatscheln hochheben lassen, das wäre für einige ein heilsames Verfahren, denke ich.

Das ganze wurde hier ebenfalls diskutiert und die Handlandung teilweise als besonders schonend angepriesen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=134442

Und wenn wir schon beim Hecht sind, ist es zum Barsch nicht weit. Leute, hört einfach auf, eure Daumen in das Barschmaul zu rammen. Nicht nur, dass der Fisch extrem überstreckt wird und auf der Unterseite heftig gequetscht. Derartige Bilder haben einen deutlichen Beigeschmack von, ich drücke mich mal ganz deutlich aus, Tierquälerei. Nicht wenige Angler auch hier im Board sehen das so. Aber ich kann euch garantieren, 100% der nichtangelnden Bevölkerung sind ebenfalls dieser Meinung. Aber ich vergaß, die haben ja so und so keine Ahnung....

Zusammenfassend:
Weniger Machogehabe täte gut und wer unbedingt mit einem Fischfoto beweisen muss, welch unglaubliche Potenz er hat, der tut mir (nur ein klein wenig) leid.
|supergri


----------



## Zanderlui (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

jaja der kiemengriff-weiß nicht mehr in welchem trööt es war aber dort wurde ich gefragt ob ich "biologe" sei weil ich behauptete das solch ein griff für ein hecht genauso schädlich ist zum landen wie das mit dem daumen für den barsch-gelächter und was nicht alles und als dumm und naja.....aber wie ich bis jetzt sehen kann haben sich die "experten" die sich damals so verausgabt haben hier noch nicht geäußert!!!!!

ich finde den bericht zumindest sehr beeindruckend-und aufschlussreich was alles passieren kann obwohl man denkt man macht es so am besten-bei der sache mit den blutergüssen vom halten war ich sehr erschrocken....


----------



## Crotalus (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Und wenn wir schon beim Hecht sind, ist es zum Barsch nicht weit. Leute, hört einfach auf, eure Daumen in das Barschmaul zu rammen. Nicht nur, dass der Fisch extrem überstreckt wird und auf der Unterseite heftig gequetscht. Derartige Bilder haben einen deutlichen Beigeschmack von, ich drücke mich mal ganz deutlich aus, Tierquälerei. Nicht wenige Angler auch hier im Board sehen das so. Aber ich kann euch garantieren, 100% der nichtangelnden Bevölkerung sind ebenfalls dieser Meinung. Aber ich vergaß, die haben ja so und so keine Ahnung....
> 
> |supergri



Genau das wollte ich auch gerade schreiben. Mir wird jedes mal richtig schlecht, wenn ich Bilder sehe auf denen ein Barsch an der Unterlippe in der Horizontalen in die Kamera gehalten wird. Für mich schon immer völlig unverständlich wie man so mit einer Kreatur umgehen kann.


----------



## Ulli3D (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

@ Kohlmeise:

Die Rede ist davon, dass diejenigen, die sich beim "Fummeln" in den Kiemendeckeln verletzen etwas falsch machen und wer dann noch zusätzlich Landehandschuh anzieht ...

Und, Zitat: "* Die beste Weise einen Fisch zu halten ist Horizontal indem man den ganzen Unterarm der stützenden Hand nutzt um den Fisch zu stützen ähnlich wie eine Weigehaltung bei Kleinkindern..."*


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Jupp, wenn das geht, auch vom Werkzeug her!
> 
> @all: Ne gute große und sicher griffige Spitzzange, wo man sicher den Drilling packen und ausdrehen kann, ist einfach das mindeste für den Hechtangler!


 
oder eine große gebogenen *Arterienklemme,* die sind lang, stabil, griffig, arretierbar (hält den Haken bombenfest beim Lösen) und dünn (!!) (erhältlich im Medizienhandel)*#6*


----------



## wasinator (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Schönes Thema, betrifft es doch grade diejenigen die sich mit C&R "die Schonung des Fischbestandes" auf die Fahnen geschrieben haben. Ehrlich gesagt habe ich hier im Forum schon etliche Fotos gesehen wo ich mir dachte: MUß das denn wirklich sein einen Fisch SO zu halten nur wegen eines Poserfotos? Irgendwie passt das für mich nicht zusammen. |kopfkrat 
Als bekennender Kochtopfangler sind meine Fische schon längst tot wenn es ans Haken rausfummeln und fotografieren geht, für mich die bessere und schonendere Lösung, auch wenn man dann mal früher nach Hause geht weil schon 2 oder 3 Fische in der Kühltasche liegen und ich eh nicht mehr verwerten kann.


----------



## Zanderlui (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:





wasinator schrieb:


> Schönes Thema, betrifft es doch grade diejenigen die sich mit C&R "die Schonung des Fischbestandes" auf die Fahnen geschrieben haben. Ehrlich gesagt habe ich hier im Forum schon etliche Fotos gesehen wo ich mir dachte: MUß das denn wirklich sein einen Fisch SO zu halten nur wegen eines Poserfotos? Irgendwie passt das für mich nicht zusammen. |kopfkrat
> Als bekennender Kochtopfangler sind meine Fische schon längst tot wenn es ans Haken rausfummeln und fotografieren geht, für mich die bessere und schonendere Lösung, auch wenn man dann mal früher nach Hause geht weil schon 2 oder 3 Fische in der Kühltasche liegen und ich eh nicht mehr verwerten kann.


----------



## Dennert (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> |good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:


 
Hast Du nen Smilieflash oder was?


Gut zu wissen, auf was man alles achten muss, um den Fisch so schonend wie möglich zu behandeln.
Die Realität sieht allerdings etwas anders aus.
Wenn der ersehnte grosse Fisch einsteigt, kostet es ne Menge Überwindung und Erfahrung, diese ganzen Tips zu beherzigen. 
Teilweise setzen bestimmte Punkte im Bericht voraus, dass man nur zu zweit angelt, möglichst vom Boot und beide Angler mit absoluter Routine vorgehen. 
Wie soll ich z.B. allein einen tobenden Dreißigpfünder ohne ihn hängen zu lassen aus dem Kescher nehmen? Da ich ihn im Drill richtig rangenommen habe (damit die Muskulatur nicht übersäuert) ist er noch gut bei Kräften und schlägt mir während der Babywiegestellung mit dem Körper, was darauf hinausläuft, dass er mir aus dem (klitschnassen) Arm rutscht. Ich kann ihn gerade so noch mit der anderen Hand, die unter den Kiemendeckel geschoben wurde halten. Der endstehende Ruck reisst die Kiemendeckel ein und staucht den Fisch. Das ist jetzt nur ein Beispiel von dem, was am Wasser los ist und ich denke jeder kann nachvollziehen, was ich meine.

Man kämpft gegen das Adrenalin, die Angst den Fisch zu verlieren, sich zu verletzen ect.
Da tritt das Wohlergehen des Fisches in den Hintergrund.

Hab schon von Leuten gelesen, die "immer alles richtig" machen und dachte "Wow, ein Engel"
Dann sind ein paar Videos von endsprechenden Personen bei Drill, Landung und Fotosession aufgetaucht...
naja, hinter der Tastatur.... :m


----------



## Zanderlui (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Dennert schrieb:


> Hast Du nen Smilieflash oder was?
> 
> 
> Gut zu wissen, auf was man alles achten muss, um den Fisch so schonend wie möglich zu behandeln.
> ...


 
wenn ich den fisch nicht entnehmen will und ihn schonen will und zurücksetzen will dann nehme ich ihn eben nicht in den arm und was weiß ich denn bleibt er im kescher wird dort schonend abgehakt und aus dem kescher heraus geleitet und wieder schwimmen gelassen...warum muss ich ihn auf den arm nehmen????|uhoh:
wenn ein die freunde nicht glauben wie groß er war weilman ihn nur im wasser fotografiert hat denn haben die pech gehabt-und ganz ehrlich auf solche freunde kann ich dann auch verzichten.....

und bloß weil du keine smilies verwendest musst du nicht über andere herziehen....und grundlose aussagen treffen...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Dennert schrieb:


> Hast Du nen Smilieflash oder was?
> 
> 
> Wie soll ich z.B. allein einen tobenden Dreißigpfünder ohne ihn hängen zu lassen aus dem Kescher nehmen? Da ich ihn im Drill richtig rangenommen habe (damit die Muskulatur nicht übersäuert) ist er noch gut bei Kräften und schlägt mir während der Babywiegestellung mit dem Körper, was darauf hinausläuft, dass er mir aus dem (klitschnassen) Arm rutscht. Ich kann ihn gerade so noch mit der anderen Hand, die unter den Kiemendeckel geschoben wurde halten. Der endstehende Ruck reisst die Kiemendeckel ein und staucht den Fisch. Das ist jetzt nur ein Beispiel von dem, was am Wasser los ist und ich denke jeder kann nachvollziehen, was ich meine.
> ...




Dennert, indem du hier aber vom Dreißigpfünder sprichst, setzt du genau denselben Spezialfall voraus, den du im Bericht noch kritisiert hast. 
Wirst schon nicht jede Woche so einen fangen, gell? 
Die Landung mit einem genügend goßen Kescher ist in jedem Fall für den Hecht schonender als der Kiemengriff. Ich bin sogar der Meinung, dass ein korrekt eingesetztes Gaff schonender ist.
Wer einen großen Hecht für die Pfanne mitnehmen will, bei dem verstehe ich das Argument mit dem Adrenalin. Wäre auch zu schade, wenn die Kinder Hunger leiden müssten.
Wer aber mit dem Vorsatz ans Wasser geht, zurückzusetzen, dem muss ich auch eine gewisse Abgeklärtheit zumuten - außer das Fangfoto (und die Größe des Fisches in Relation zum Angler) ist tatsächlich das einzig Entscheidende. Schade, wenn es so wäre.


----------



## duck_68 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Nur mal so am Rande.... gibt es überhaupt belegte Nachweise, dass bei Fischen die Muskulatur wie bei Warmblütern bei starker Beanspruchung "übersäuert"???

 - Im www konnte ich auf Anhieb nämlich nichts finden...


Gruß
Martin


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Dennert schrieb:


> Die Realität sieht allerdings etwas anders aus.



Das sehe ich ganz genauso. Dazu muß der Fisch noch nicht mal 30 Pfd. haben, 15 reichen aus. Alleine einen nicht ausgedrillten zweistelligen Hecht wirklich rücksichtsvoll aus dem Wasser zu tüddern und abzuhaken, bereitet doch erhebliche Schwierigkeiten. 

Allerdings heißt das ja nicht, dass man sich darum bemühen könnte, mit dem Fisch schonend umzugehen.


----------



## duck_68 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

... Was wiederum für das Ausdrillen und damit schnonendere Landen des Fisches spircht - ob mit Hand, oder Kescher sei dahingestellt.


----------



## Dennert (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Wer einen großen Hecht für die Pfanne mitnehmen will, bei dem verstehe ich das Argument mit dem Adrenalin. Wäre auch zu schade, wenn die Kinder Hunger leiden müssten.
> Wer aber mit dem Vorsatz ans Wasser geht, zurückzusetzen, dem muss ich auch eine gewisse Abgeklärtheit zumuten - außer das Fangfoto (und die Größe des Fisches in Relation zum Angler) ist tatsächlich das einzig Entscheidende. Schade, wenn es so wäre.


 
Hallo Kohlmeise.
Da hast Du natürlich absolut Recht. Wer sich hier als Hardcorereleaser outet, *muss* alles richtig machen. 
Ich halte es so : 
Ich gehe mit dem Vorsatz ans Wasser, Fische zu fangen, wie eigentlich alle Angler. Klappt alles wie am Schnürchen und der Fisch nimmt minimalen Schaden, setze ich ihn meist zurück. Wenn nicht - meine Freundin kocht sehr gut


----------



## Zanderlui (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

will mal ein beispiel nennen:

bei der fisch und fang abo dvd vor ein monat oder 2 waren dietmar und bertus ja zum hecht angeln....
als erster holt dietmar einen hecht raus hievt den ins boot und hin und her....das ist nicht schonend!!!!!

dann kommt bertus fängt einen macht glaube ich den haken im wasser ab-wenn er ihn jetzt hätte schwimmen lassen wäre das für mich die perfekte behandlung für den fisch gewesen oder was meint ihr???


----------



## Dennert (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Allerdings heißt das ja nicht, dass man sich darum bemühen könnte, mit dem Fisch schonend umzugehen.


 
Da hast natürlich Recht.


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Dennert schrieb:


> Die Realität sieht allerdings etwas anders aus. Wenn der ersehnte grosse Fisch einsteigt, kostet es ne Menge Überwindung und Erfahrung, diese ganzen Tips zu beherzigen.
> Teilweise setzen bestimmte Punkte im Bericht voraus, dass man nur zu zweit angelt, möglichst vom Boot und beide Angler mit absoluter Routine vorgehen.
> Wie soll ich z.B. allein einen tobenden Dreißigpfünder ohne ihn hängen zu lassen aus dem Kescher nehmen? Da ich ihn im Drill richtig rangenommen habe (damit die Muskulatur nicht übersäuert) ist er noch gut bei Kräften und schlägt mir während der Babywiegestellung mit dem Körper, was darauf hinausläuft, dass er mir aus dem (klitschnassen) Arm rutscht. Ich kann ihn gerade so noch mit der anderen Hand, die unter den Kiemendeckel geschoben wurde halten. Der endstehende Ruck reisst die Kiemendeckel ein und staucht den Fisch. Das ist jetzt nur ein Beispiel von dem, was am Wasser los ist und ich denke jeder kann nachvollziehen, was ich meine.
> 
> ...



|good:

Da bringst du auch mal einen Aspekt ins Spiel, der bei der ganzen Kritik am nicht-schonenendem Umgang mit Fischen leider oft untergeht.

Ich hatte noch nie einen großen Hecht an der Leine und ich würde da wohl beim ersten Mal auch einiges falsch machen, gerade wenn niemand sonst dabei ist. Eine gewisse Routine und "Abgebrühtheit" dabei kann man ja auch nur entwickeln, wenn man das schon oft gemacht hat. Was eigentlich auch bedeutet, daß jeder Angler die Fische irgendwann in seiner Laufbahn als Trainigsgerät für die möglichst sichere/schonende Landung gebraucht hat |uhoh:. Man kann eigentlich von niemandem erwarten, daß er auf Anhieb alles richtig macht, auch wenn er von der Theorie her weiß, wie es eigentlich gemacht werden müsste. 
Man kann nur erwarten, daß jemand bemüht ist alles richtig zu machen. Wenn der Fisch ausgerechnet beim vorhalten anfängt zu schlagen...  das Problem hatte glaube ich jeder schon, der gerne n Foto vom lebendigen Fisch hat, unabhängig davon um welche Spezies es sich nun handelt.

Angeln ist eben kein Ponyhof. C&R oder nicht, Fische gehen auf jeden Fall dabei drauf, das führt einem der klasse Bericht vom DHC wieder deutlich vor Augen.


----------



## Alikes (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Moin Leute,
der Bericht hat mich auch zum Nachdenken angeregt! Natürlich habe ich versucht möglichst schonend mit den Fischen umzugehen, aber für mich persönlich führt jetzt kein Weg mehr an einen ordentlichen Kescher (Muskie-Kescher) vorbei, damit auch die 30-Pfünder hineinpassen.

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Dennert schrieb:


> Ich gehe mit dem Vorsatz ans Wasser, Fische zu fangen, wie eigentlich alle Angler. Klappt alles wie am Schnürchen und der Fisch nimmt minimalen Schaden, setze ich ihn meist zurück. Wenn nicht - meine Freundin kocht sehr gut




|good: nix hinzuzufügen!

doch, eines schon: 
DVD Raubfisch 01/08: Naturköderangeln incl. Handlandung
Schauts euch mal an.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Ich finde die Angewohnheit vieler Angler schrecklich jeden Fang fotografieren zu müssen, wenn dieser released wird.


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

@Ronny Kohlmann

Zustimmung!!


----------



## mrmayo (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Vieleicht ein bischen Offtopic ,aber wie siehts bei Cypriniden aus?
Sind die ähnlich empfindlich?


----------



## zanderzone (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Ich finde die Angewohnheit vieler Angler schrecklich jeden Fang fotografieren zu müssen, wenn dieser released wird.


 
Besser fotografieren und zurück, als abschlachten und Foto im Wohnzimmer!

Was schreibt ihr da für einen blödsinn?????

Ich mach doch lieber ein Foto und setze den Fisch dann zurück, auch wenn die Überlebenschance bei 90 % liegt als einen Fisch abzuschlagen, denn da liegt die Überlebenschande bei satten 0,00 %!!!


----------



## Zanderlui (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Besser fotografieren und zurück, als abschlachten und Foto im Wohnzimmer!
> 
> Was schreibt ihr da für einen blödsinn?????
> 
> Ich mach doch lieber ein Foto und setze den Fisch dann zurück, auch wenn die Überlebenschance bei 90 % liegt als einen Fisch abzuschlagen, denn da liegt die Überlebenschande bei satten 0,00 %!!!


 

ja und das mit vielleicht verletzungen die dann zum tot führen toll....

ich mache doch ein foto weil es ein super fisch ist....denn kann ich das auch machen wenn er im wasser ist-und wenn er zu doll verletzt ist wird er entnommen und dann ist dem fisch wenn er getötet wurde es glaube ich egal wie er gehalten wird!!!


----------



## goeddoek (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

@ Tobi_Flobsen

Vielen Dank für den interessanten Link #h


@ Zanderzone

Warum so harsche Worte ? Nur weil das nicht deiner Meinung entspricht, musst Du die Meinung anderer nicht als Blödsinn abtun #h Und eine Überlebenschance vom 90 % halte ich für übertrieben. Wenn die gegen 50 % geht, ist das schon ein guter Wert. Das sollte man sich auch vor Augen halten, wenn man zurücksetzt.

Aber wir wollen ja hier keine neue neue C&R Diskussion anfangen :q


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Ich glaube nicht das man von irgendjemandem erwarten kann alles Richtig zu machen, aber was ich erwarten kann ist das man es versucht.

Jedem sollte klarsein das Anglen für Fische kein Spaß ist. Wer damit nicht klarkommt sollte es lassen. Auch wenn man alles "richtig" macht wird es immer Fische geben, die sterben.

Ich mache sehr selten Fotos von Fischen, eigentlich nur wenn es entweder sehr aussergewöhnliche Fänge sind oder es in der Situation eben gerade sehr einfach ist, z.B. weil man zu zweit unterwegs ist und ich dann eben schon den Foto in der Hand habe während mein Kumpel Drillt/Keschert/Löst. Wenn die Situation es aber nicht hergibt geht der Fisch klar über das Foto. 

Aber seien wir doch ehrlich: Dennert hat voll und ganz recht, wenn es der (persönliche) Ausnahmefisch ist, Aufregung dazukommt etc, dann ist alles anders, und man macht Fehler. Mein einziger Anspruch ist, das man wenigstens versucht, es richtig zu machen. Wer den Fisch entnehmen will OK, dann einfach direkt abschlagen und fertig. Dann hat man Zeit und kann machen was man will (Hakenlösen, Fotos, Freudentänze, Freundin anrufen etc...). Aber erst wenn der Fisch tot ist!

Anders wenn man zurücksetzen will: Dann muss man eben schon schauen das es schnell geht, der Fisch möglichst wenig (garnicht?) an der Luft ist und zügig wieder wegkommt. 

Warum einige jeden Fisch fotografieren müssen erschließt sich mir auch nicht. Spätestens wenn ich 20 Hechte im Jahr fange muss ich den 21., der größenmässig nicht besonders hervorsticht, nicht fotografieren. Und mit ein bisschen Erfahrung muss ich eigentlich garkeinen Fisch mehr fotografieren wenn ich weiss das ich in dieser Größe noch 123 in diesem Jahr fangen werde... Besondere Fische (Größe, aber auch Begleitumstände, Färbung, Ort etc...) haben da sicher noch mal eine Sonderstellung und sind ein Foto wert, aber bei alltäglichen Fängen kann auch ich nicht nachvollziehen warum die immer wieder fotografiert werden müssen...

Aber der (für mich sehr gute!) Artikel hat sicher für jeden, der auch mal einen Fisch zurücksetzen möchte sehr interessante und lehrreiche Passagen - was jeder einzelne draus macht muss man selber entscheiden...


----------



## zanderzone (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

So war es nicht gemeint!! Sorry! Aber "meiner" Meinung nach ist es blödsinn ;-)
Das nicht alle Fische durchkommen, ist mir auch klar! Das wär ja auch ein Optimalzustand.. Aber wie viele Fische im Enddefekt überleben weiss man nicht.. An manchen Tagen sind es bestimmt 90-100 % an anderen Tagen vllt. nur 30%. Es liegt dann bestimmt an druckverhältnissen und und und. Aber wenn man abschlägt dann sind es dif. 0 %. Dann mache ich lieber ein Foto und der Fisch hat noch eine sehr große Chance zu überleben! Und vom Boot aus Fotos im Wasser zu machen ist nicht immer so einfach.. Wind, Wellen etc.. Das sollte man auch bedenken...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> An manchen Tagen sind es bestimmt 90-100 % an anderen Tagen vllt. nur 30%.



Immer noch wesentlich besser als alle tot, keine Frage. Man muss eben nur sehen ob man die Quote vielleicht ein bisschen steigern kann - und dafür fand ich den Artikel durchaus interessant. 

Aber Du fotografierst dann auch sicher nicht jeden Fisch, oder? Das ist meiner Meinung nach eben ein zusätzlicher und sehr leicht vermeidbarer Belastungsfaktor.


----------



## zanderzone (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Ne, ne.. Jeden Fisch.. Dat gaht ja auch gar nicht.. Wenn wir vertikal auf Zander angeln, dann liegen wir so im Schnitt bei 25 Fische am Tag! Und da der Durchschnittszander zwischen 40-55 liegt, lohnt es sich die auch nicht zu fotofrafieren.. ich sag mal so.. ab 70 cm.. hat man sich ein Foto verdient.. der Rest geht so schnell wie möglich wieder über Board!!


----------



## kulti007 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

@Zanderlui

ich möchte mal angler sehen die die zander und hechte zwischen 70cm und 90cm im wasser abhaken, foto machen und denn fischen dabei nichts passiert #d 

...und schon gar nicht wenn das ufer kein strand oder ähnliches ist...


----------



## tomry1 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Danke für den Textverweis!
Dennoch kann ich dem gesagten nicht ganz zustimmen...
Der Autor vergleicht die Atmung von Menschen mit Fischen,
dies kann man allerdings nicht.
Der Fisch ist in der Lage geringe Mengen an Sauerstoff auch an Land aufzunehmen!
So können Karpfen z.B ca 5min ohne "sichtbare" Probleme am Land verharren wenn Feuchtigkeit gegeben ist.(Schleimhäute feucht halten)
Das der Hecht eher empfindlicher ist , das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.
Doch auch hier gibt es einen Trick..

*Den Fisch vorsichtig in das Wasser setzen und an der Schwanzflosse greifen, dann vor und zurück ziehen!

So wird der Kiemendeckel wieder mit viel Wasser (Sauerstoff) versorgt, und eventuel "veränderte Kiemen" wieder in eine normal Stellung gebracht, und der Fisch wird flüchten sobald er genug Kraft bzw. Sauerstoff getankt hat.

*


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



kulti007 schrieb:


> ich möchte mal angler sehen die die zander und hechte zwischen 70cm und 90cm im wasser abhaken, foto machen und denn fischen dabei nichts passiert #d
> 
> ...und schon gar nicht wenn das ufer kein strand oder ähnliches ist...



Geht vom (tiefliegenden) Boot aus ganz prima, da bringen wir kaum Fische ins Boot, sondern versuchen sie meist direkt im Wasser abzuhaken... #6


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Wir kommen etwas vom Thema ab:
um Handlandung bzw. Kiemengriff ging es in der Hauptsache.
Die kurze Zeit an der Luft ist für den Fisch meiner Ansicht nach nicht das größte Problem sondern kommt lediglich als ein weiterer Stressfaktor hinzu.
Wesentlich entscheidender ist, wo der Haken sitzt. Fliesst aus einem Kiemenbogen auch nur ein Tropfen Blut, ist es wahrscheinlich vorbei mit dem Hecht, mit dem Zander soundso. 
Bezüglich des Eingangspostings mit dem Kiemengriff frage ich mich auch nach Sichtung des Links, was es da zu diskutieren gibt. Man kann wohl jedem Angler zutrauen, sich einen genügend großen Kescher anzuschaffen. 
Mit dem klappts sowohl vom Strand als auch vom steileren Ufer aus. Ich beibe dabei: Kiemengriff ist was für Poser und solche, die es werden wollen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



tomry1 schrieb:


> Der Fisch ist in der Lage geringe Mengen an Sauerstoff auch an Land aufzunehmen!
> So können Karpfen z.B ca 5min ohne "sichtbare" Probleme am Land verharren wenn Feuchtigkeit gegeben ist.(Schleimhäute feucht halten)



Eventuell kann der Fisch sich nur nicht so ganz ausdrücken? |kopfkrat

Ich kann sicher auch wenn ich total fertig bin und dann mit dem Kopf unter Wasser gedrückt werde das ganze einen Moment überleben, aber muss das sein? Wenn ich manche Karpfenangler sehe die mir erzählen der Fisch muss erst "einen Moment an Land liegen um sich dran zu gewöhnen, der wird dann ruhiger", dann finde ich das nicht in Ordnung.

Für mich gehört es dazu einen Fisch entweder direkt zurückzusetzen (das heisst schnell und mit möglichst wenig Beeinträchtigung für das Tier) oder ihn sofort zu töten, Aktionen wie langes Hältern, Fotosessions etc versuche ich zu vermeiden. Noch einmal: Für den Normalfall, bei "Ausnahmesituationen" sind die guten Vorsätze schnell vergessen und es werden im Eifer des Gefechts Fehler gemacht, aber wir reden ja hier auch vom ganz normalen Umgang mit Fischen...


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Was schreibt ihr da für einen blödsinn????



Gute Frage.....




zanderzone schrieb:


> An manchen Tagen sind es bestimmt 90-100 % an anderen Tagen vllt. nur 30%.



30% ist aber echt ne Sch..quote. Mir wäre es peinlich sowas zu schreiben.

Vor allem im Zusammenhang hiermit:



zanderzone schrieb:


> Wenn wir vertikal auf Zander angeln, dann liegen wir so im Schnitt bei 25 Fische am Tag!



Nehmen wir mal nicht 30%, sondern 75% Überlebensquote. Irgendwie habe ich jetzt überhaupt kein schlechtes Gewissen, wenn ich als Normalangler mal drei Zandern an einem Tag was über den Kopp haue. Hast ja recht, dass ein toter Fisch halt tot ist, aber wenn ich das richtig deute, dann beförderst du an einem normalen Tag rund 6 Zander ins Jenseits und ich nur 3. Vermutlich angelst du auch öfter als ich, von daher finde ich deine obige Frage echt interessant. Übrigens angel ich ohne Angstdrilling, weil mir das was ich fange reicht. Du auch?


Soll ja keine C&R Diskussion sein, aber manch einer sollte, ... , ach ist auch egal.

Danke noch mal an den TE, der Link regt echt zum Nachdenken an.


----------



## slowhand (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Allerdings heißt das ja nicht, dass man sich darum bemühen könnte, mit dem Fisch schonend umzugehen.


So sehe ich das auch, bemühen sollte man sich. 



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Ich finde die Angewohnheit vieler Angler schrecklich jeden Fang fotografieren zu müssen, wenn dieser released wird.


Ja, diese Angewohnheit ist wirklich schlimm. Meinen jeweils größten oder außergewöhnlichsten Fisch fotografiere ich, wenn dies schnell möglich ist. Fange ich in der Saison weitere, aber kleinere Fische dieser Art, gibt's auch kein Foto... Finde es durchaus zweifelhaft, daß hier einige Leute Fotos im zwei- oder sogar dreistelligen Bereich pro Saison einstellen. Das hat auch nix mit Neid zu tun, ich gönne jedem vernünftigen Angler wirklich jeden Fang. Aber wenn hier jemand schon einige Bilder von 90er Hechten und 80er Zandern eingestellt hat, verstehe ich einfach nicht, warum er drei Tage später eine ganze Reihe von Bildern seiner 55er Hechte und 52er Zander hier präsentiert. Oder eine ganze Bilderserie von Hechten zwischen 50 und 100cm, die an einem Tag gefangen wurden... Ganz ehrlich, wen interessieren die kleinen Hechte? Die kleinen Burschen nehmen Schaden, und beeindrucken kann man damit auch niemanden... Man kann doch auch so von seinen Fängen berichten und ein Foto des besten Fisches dazu packen. Wenn mir die Leute nicht glauben, ist mir das doch vollkommen egal. Ich weiß ja, was ich gefangen habe...




Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Wer einen großen Hecht für die Pfanne mitnehmen will, bei dem verstehe ich das Argument mit dem Adrenalin. Wäre auch zu schade, wenn die Kinder Hunger leiden müssten.


Das klingt aber sehr ironisch. Es geht wohl nicht darum, daß die Kinder Hunger leiden, sondern eher um den Genuß, den ein selbst gefangener Fisch mit sich bringt. Das kann man für kein Geld der Welt kaufen...


Und mal ganz allgemein meine bescheidene Meinung zu den Themen C&R, Handhabung von Fischen, Fotos, usw...:
Jeder Angler sollte sich im Klaren darüber sein, daß er sein Hobby zu Lasten der Fische ausübt. Für jeden Fisch ist jeder Fang eine extreme Stressbelastung und eine mehr oder weniger starke Verletzung, egal, wie sehr man sich bemüht. Ich perönlich habe damit inzwischen kein Problem mehr, es ist halt wie es ist. Was ich aber gar nicht mag, sind diejenigen, die nicht zu ihrem Handeln stehen und alles schön reden. Von wegen, Fische haben kein Bewußtsein und empfinden deshalb auch keinen Stress und keinen Schmerz. Und überhaupt sind die Angler ja alle total selbstlos und nur an einem natürlichen Fischbestand und intakter Natur interessiert... Naja!
Also diesen ganzen Quatsch glaube ich schon länger nicht mehr, trotzdem bemühe ich mich, den Fisch und die Umwelt mit Respekt zu behandeln und mich am Wasser so zu verhalten, wie ich es auch von anderen erwarte. Aber niemand ist perfekt, und man lernt ständig dazu!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Zitat Slowhand



slowhand schrieb:


> Aber wenn hier jemand schon einige Bilder von 90er Hechten und 80er Zandern eingestellt hat, verstehe ich einfach nicht, warum er drei Tage später eine ganze Reihe von Bildern seiner 55er Hechte und 52er Zander hier präsentiert. Oder eine ganze Bilderserie von Hechten zwischen 50 und 100cm, die an einem Tag gefangen wurden... Ganz ehrlich, wen interessieren die kleinen Hechte?
> 
> Da kommt es wohl nur darauf an, mit einem möglichst dicken Fangbuch zu wedeln. Meine Jacht, mein Auto, meine Hechte...,
> 
> ...


----------



## Crotalus (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Nur mal so am Rande.... gibt es überhaupt belegte Nachweise, dass bei Fischen die Muskulatur wie bei Warmblütern bei starker Beanspruchung "übersäuert"???
> 
> - Im www konnte ich auf Anhieb nämlich nichts finden...
> 
> ...



hab jetzt den Rest nicht mehr gelesen, aber die Muskelfunktion ist eine der besten Beispiele für die Existenz der Evolution. Die ist nämlich bei jedem Eukaryoten gleich. Aktin, Myosin, Tropomyosin etc. sind eine der am meisten konservierten Proteine 
--> deshalb ein absolutes Ja!!

Edit: bevor sich noch jemand beschwert  Die dementsprechenden Versorgungsfunktionen (Physiologie) der Muskelzellen ist auch recht ähnlich (auf jeden Fall bei Wirbeltieren).


----------



## slowhand (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Stimmt, auch in diesem Trööt. Danke insofern all jene, die hier mit Vorschlägen, wie man es besser macht, aufwarten.



Da schließe ich mich an!


----------



## Ollek (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Ne, ne.. Jeden Fisch.. Dat gaht ja auch gar nicht.. Wenn wir vertikal auf Zander angeln, dann liegen wir so im Schnitt bei 25 Fische am Tag! Und da der Durchschnittszander zwischen 40-55 liegt, lohnt es sich die auch nicht zu fotofrafieren.. ich sag mal so.. ab 70 cm.. hat man sich ein Foto verdient.. der Rest geht so schnell wie möglich wieder über Board!!



Ich als Kochtopfangler nehme maximal und wenns hoch kommt alle 2-3 Monate mal 1-2 Zander oder Hechte mit.

Du fängst im Schnitt 25 Fische am Tag...|kopfkrat bei den von dir genannten und glücklich geschätzten 90% Überlebensrate bleibt eine Mortalität von 2,5 Fischen am Tag....Respekt


Will nicht wissen wie es aussieht bei der von goeddoek genannten Überlebensrate von 50% 

Ups jetzt bin ich doch wieder abgedriftet...:q

Bleib locker Zanderzone ich weiss wie es gemeint ist, aber das sollte einem doch irgendwie die Augen öffnen das man mit dieser " Massenreleaserei" evtl doch mehr Schaden anrichtet als der der hin und wiedermal was brutzeln will und sich 1-2 mitnimmt.


----------



## VR6-Bert (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

die karausche wäre mir ans herz gewachsen :q


----------



## slowhand (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Falk1 schrieb:


> Ein Beispiel: Lebender KöFi zu Zeiten, als es erlaubt war:
> 
> Eine Karausche, gekauft beim Angelhöker, 12 cm lang.
> Sie war aktiver Köder auf Hecht und schwamm ganz brav mit einem Haken im Rücken 12 Std im See. Danach war sie, ich hatte erst gedacht, sie wäre  ersoffen, nein, sie war quicklebendig. In meinem Köderfischbecken heilten dann die Wunden ab, nur die Schuppen fehlten an besagter Stelle.
> ...



:cDie Karausche tut einem ja richtig leid... Hatte sie denn einen Namen? Vielleicht "Bommel"? Oder "Karauschi"?! Da kann man ja schon fast einen Disney-Film zu Weihnachten draus machen...|muahah:


----------



## Luiz (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Ne, ne.. Jeden Fisch.. Dat gaht ja auch gar nicht.. Wenn wir vertikal auf Zander angeln, dann liegen wir so im Schnitt bei 25 Fische am Tag! Und da der Durchschnittszander zwischen 40-55 liegt, lohnt es sich die auch nicht zu fotofrafieren.. ich sag mal so.. ab 70 cm.. hat man sich ein Foto verdient.. der Rest geht so schnell wie möglich wieder über Board!!


 
naja er übertreibt ja ein wenig viel (siehe hollandthreads). Die sterberate der releasten fische läst sich insgesamt wohl von keinem quantifizieren! Wenn der fisch verletzt ist, wird er mitgenommen. Bilder werden auch nur von "außergewöhnlichen" fischen gemacht. Kescher wird auch benuzt. Ich finds klasse, dass sich hier gedanken um eine schonendere art zu angeln gemacht wird, aber manche sollten sich mal fragen ob angeln das richtige hobby für sie ist .


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> 30% ist aber echt ne Sch..quote. Mir wäre es peinlich sowas zu schreiben.
> 
> Vor allem im Zusammenhang hiermit:
> Nehmen wir mal nicht 30%, sondern 75% Überlebensquote. Irgendwie habe ich jetzt überhaupt kein schlechtes Gewissen, wenn ich als Normalangler mal drei Zandern an einem Tag was über den Kopp haue. Hast ja recht, dass ein toter Fisch halt tot ist, aber wenn ich das richtig deute, dann beförderst du an einem normalen Tag rund 6 Zander ins Jenseits und ich nur 3. Vermutlich angelst du auch öfter als ich, von daher finde ich deine obige Frage echt interessant. Übrigens angel ich ohne Angstdrilling, weil mir das was ich fange reicht. Du auch?
> ...



|good:

Wenn die Zandrinos dann noch schön schnell aus größerer Tiefe hochgepumpt werden (wie leider oft beim Vertikalangeln zu sehen) könnte die Quote in der Tat nicht unbedingt besonders gut ausfallen. |uhoh:

Dann doch lieber schlecht vom Ufer fangen und den einen guten Fisch im Monat mitnehmen. Is besser für den Bestand.


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



slowhand schrieb:


> Aber wenn hier jemand schon einige Bilder von 90er Hechten und 80er Zandern eingestellt hat, verstehe ich einfach nicht, warum er drei Tage später eine ganze Reihe von Bildern seiner 55er Hechte und 52er Zander hier präsentiert. Oder eine ganze Bilderserie von Hechten zwischen 50 und 100cm, die an einem Tag gefangen wurden... Ganz ehrlich, wen interessieren die kleinen Hechte?



Naja, manch Einer ist viell. auch mal besonders stolz auf nen kleineren Fisch, weil die Umstände ihn trotzdem zu einem tollen Fang machen... #c

Wer letzte Woche bei der Boddentour den Meter geknackt hat darf doch trotzdem stolz auf den 60iger aus dem Hausgewässer sein, wo sonst nur kleinwüchsige Schniepel rumschwimmen oder er überhaupt noch nie einen Hecht gefangen hat... 

Ich kann auch manchmal nicht verstehen, warum man Fotos von 20cm Barschen einstellt oder überhaupt darauf angelt, aber anderswo sind das wohl schon kapitale Exemplare... |kopfkrat

Das pure Größenjagen und sich damit Messen finde ich genauso peinlich wie absolut jeden Fisch zu fotografieren, selbst wenn man alleine unterwegs ist etc.


----------



## Luiz (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

gibt übrigens auch angler die ohne haken angeln, für einige reicht es nur einen biss zu haben. Andere angler nutzen nur barbless hooks, um sie dann leichter im wasser zu releasen. Eventuell auch für einige interessant.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Besser fotografieren und zurück, als abschlachten und Foto im Wohnzimmer!
> 
> Was schreibt ihr da für einen blödsinn?????
> 
> Ich mach doch lieber ein Foto und setze den Fisch dann zurück, auch wenn die Überlebenschance bei 90 % liegt als einen Fisch abzuschlagen, denn da liegt die Überlebenschande bei satten 0,00 %!!!


 
Hallo zanderzone. Ich gehe mal einfach davon aus du hast einen schlechten Tag und ärgere mich nicht über deine impulsive Reaktion. ;-)

Mein wohl zu knappes Statement bezog sich nicht auf Zurücksetzen oder behalten de Fangs (das ist ein anderes Thema!), sondern auf das ständige Fotografieren. Das Landen eines Fisches (Kiemengriff, Kescher o.ä.) ist ein Muss, dieses Risiko für den Fisch muss jeder Angler eingehen. Das Fotografieren ist ein Übel, dass man dem Fisch ersparen kann. Natürlich kann ich nachvollziehen wenn ein Kapitaler fotografiert (und released wird), da der Moment der Landung dank des Adrenalinrausches recht schnell unwirklich wird. Da ist ein Foto eine tolle Sache.

Allerdings sieht man häufig dass wirklich jeder Schniepel fotografiert wird. Häufig mit dem Kommentar des Tierfreundes darunter "Wurde natürlich schonend released".

Da sollte sich mal jeder Angler kritisch beäugen und sich Fragen mit welchem Hintergrund dieses Foto entstanden ist. 

Im übrigen fördern die ständigen Nachfragen (auch hier im Board) nach einem *FOTO????* diese sinnlose Knipserei. Warum kann man mal nicht einfach glauben dass Angler X einen 60er Hecht gefangen hat?

Nochmal: es geht nicht um C&R (auch wenn einige die Diskussion gerne dorthin drängen wollen), sondern darum wie man einem Fisch, der zurückgesetzt werden soll größtmögliche Überlebenschancen ermöglicht.


----------



## zanderzone (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Luiz schrieb:


> naja er übertreibt ja ein wenig viel (siehe hollandthreads). Die sterberate der releasten fische läst sich insgesamt wohl von keinem quantifizieren! Wenn der fisch verletzt ist, wird er mitgenommen. Bilder werden auch nur von "außergewöhnlichen" fischen gemacht. Kescher wird auch benuzt. Ich finds klasse, dass sich hier gedanken um eine schonendere art zu angeln gemacht wird, aber manche sollten sich mal fragen ob angeln das richtige hobby für sie ist .


 
Woher willst Du denn wissen ob ich übertreibe?? Beim Vertikalangeln in Holland auf den bekannten Gewässern ist diese Anzahl völlig NORMAL!!! Die Profis fangen da 50-100 Zander am Tag! Warum sollte ich übertreiben?? Was hab ich davon?? Wenn Du Dich mal mit dem Vertikalangeln beschäftigen würdest, dann wüsstest Du auch, dass diese Anzahl mehr als realistisch ist!! Aber ist mir auch egal, ob Du es glaubst oder nicht!!


Und wie gesagt, ich fotografiere 70+ der Rest geht so schnell wie es nur geht wieder zurück.. Und wieviel Prozent es überleben, was niemand.. Ich würde aber auch nie einen 70+ Zander mitnehemen.. Das ist es doch was C&R ausmacht..


----------



## zanderzone (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Hallo zanderzone. Ich gehe mal einfach davon aus du hast einen schlechten Tag und ärgere mich nicht über deine impulsive Reaktion. ;-)
> 
> Mein wohl zu knappes Statement bezog sich nicht auf Zurücksetzen oder behalten de Fangs (das ist ein anderes Thema!), sondern auf das ständige Fotografieren. Das Landen eines Fisches (Kiemengriff, Kescher o.ä.) ist ein Muss, dieses Risiko für den Fisch muss jeder Angler eingehen. Das Fotografieren ist ein Übel, dass man dem Fisch ersparen kann. Natürlich kann ich nachvollziehen wenn ein Kapitaler fotografiert (und released wird), da der Moment der Landung dank des Adrenalinrausches recht schnell unwirklich wird. Da ist ein Foto eine tolle Sache.
> 
> ...


 
Ich reg mich ja auch nicht über Dich auf ;-)

Ich schreib es noch einmal.. Ich finde es auch nicht in Ordnung, wenn jeder Fisch fotgrafiert wird, aber wenn man einen schönen Fisch fängt, dann soll dem Fänger auch ein schnelles Foto gegönnt sein. Und da wir eh immer zu zweit los gehen, hat mein Kollege schneller die Kamera draußen als ich den Fisch!! Das muss auch mal überlegt werden!
Ich wollte hier bestimmt niemanden angreifen, aber ich kann diese verbohrte Haltung gegenüber C&R und Fotos nicht verstehen.. Und diese 30% waren natürlich aus der Luft gefriffen, da niemand weiss wieviele durchkommen.. 
Und eins steht noch fest.. wer sich mit vertikalangeln befasst, der weiss was gute Angler fangen.. 

So viel dazu :vik:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Das ist es doch was C&R ausmacht..



Für mich macht C&R aus das ich Fische zurücksetze denen ich eine gute Überlebenschance einräume und die ich nicht entnehmen möchte. Zurücksetzen wenn ich glaube das der Fisch es eher nicht schafft ist Schwachsinn.

|offtopic

Aber jetzt Back2Topic, es geht drum wie man die Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeit erhöhen kann und nicht um C&R als solches! Das macht ja auch Sinn bei Untermaßigen, Schonzeiten etc...


----------



## duck_68 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> ..... *Ich würde aber auch nie einen 70+ Zander mitnehemen.. Das ist es doch was C&R ausmacht*..




Sorry, aber selten habe ich so einen B.... gelesen - wenn der 70er Fisch stark blutet setzt Du ihn wieder zurück, dass er noch länger leidet, bis er elend krepiert??? 

Da sollte man sich mal gaaaanz schnell von seinem C&R Gedankengut verabschieden und auch mal an den Fisch denken!

...........Unglaublich#d#d#d


----------



## zanderzone (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Sorry, aber selten habe ich so einen B.... gelesen - wenn der 70er Fisch stark blutet setzt Du ihn wieder zurück, dass er noch länger leidet, bis er elend krepiert???
> 
> Da sollte man sich mal gaaaanz schnell von seinem C&R Gedankengut verabschieden und auch mal an den Fisch denken!
> 
> ...........Unglaublich#d#d#d


 Hallo?? Hab ich das geschrieben?? Wenn ein Fisch nicht überlebenfähig ist, oder besser gesagt stark blutet, dann würd ich ihn selbstverständlich verwerten! Das ist ja wohl Grundvoraussetzung!!


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Jetzt geht es hier ab. Vielleicht sollte man solche extremen Positionen wie die von ZZ einfach ignorieren und sich wieder auf das Wesentliche beschränken.

Es geht ja tatsächlich nicht um die grundsätzliche Frage des C&R, sondern darum, welche Bedingungen man herstellen muß, damit das auch sinnvoll ist und für den Fisch tatsächlich das bringt, was man erreichen will.

Natürlich gehört dazu eine gewisse Selbstbeschränkung, aber die ist nur dann in sich logisch, wenn es einem grundsätzlich egal ist, ob man jetzt ein Foto mehr oder weniger macht. 



zanderzone schrieb:


> Und vom Boot aus Fotos im Wasser zu machen ist nicht immer so einfach.. Wind, Wellen etc.. Das sollte man auch bedenken...



Ich bin jetzt mal der Aufforderung gefolgt und habe das bedacht. Nach meiner Logik, müßte man in einer solchen Situation halt mal auf ein Foto verzichten und das entspricht auch in entweder der Logik des Verfassers des Artikels.
Wenn ich allerdings dieses Foto unbedingt brauche, dann MUSS ich den Fisch aus dem Wasser nehmen. Eine andere Möglichkeit gibt es eben nicht.
Das mögen zwar einige unschön finden, aber das sollte nicht Gegenstand dieser Diskussion sein.


----------



## zanderzone (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

#v Applaus! Fürs Anglerboard! Ich glaube manche wollen gar nicht verstehen, was ich meine!!!


----------



## MefoProf (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Hallo?? Hab ich das geschrieben?? Wenn ein Fisch nicht überlebenfähig ist, oder besser gesagt stark blutet, dann würd ich ihn selbstverständlich verwerten! Das ist ja wohl Grundvoraussetzung!!




Moin,

ja das hast du geschrieben. Wer *nie* einen ü 70 er mitnimmt, muß diese Fische allesamt zurücksetzen. Egal in welchem Zustand sich der Fisch befindet. Einfach in Zukunft etwas präziser formulieren, dann gibt es auch keine Mißverständsnisse . Ich denke du sprachst von überlebensfähigen ü 70 er, aber das war deiner Aussage so leider nicht zu entnehmen.

#h


----------



## zanderzone (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> .
> 
> Es geht ja tatsächlich nicht um die grundsätzliche Frage des C&R, sondern darum, welche Bedingungen man herstellen muß, damit das auch sinnvoll ist und für den Fisch tatsächlich das bringt, was man erreichen will.


 
Kann ich Dir sagen: Keine Wiederhaken, keinen Angstdrilling, schnell lösen, langsames drillen und schnell wieder rein oder schnell töten! 

Oder: Gar nicht angeln gehen!!!


----------



## zanderzone (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ja das hast du geschrieben. Wer *nie* einen ü 70 er mitnimmt, muß diese Fische allesamt zurücksetzen. Egal in welchem Zustand sich der Fisch befindet. Einfach in Zukunft etwas präziser formulieren, dann gibt es auch keine Mißverständsnisse . Ich denke du sprachst von überlebensfähigen ü 70 er, aber das war deiner Aussage so leider nicht zu entnehmen.
> 
> #h


 
wie gesagt, das habe ich als Grundvoraussetzung angesehen!! Das sollte ja wohl jeder Angler verinnerlichen!
Sorry, wenn es falsch verstanden wurde!


----------



## Luiz (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

ne normal ist es nicht zanderzone soviele fische zu fangen, wir (pikepoint.de) angeln auch in nl vertikal und sicher gibts gute tage aber bei uns liegt der schnitt deutlich darunter (an manchen tagen kannste froh sein überhaupt etwas zu fangen). Sicher gibts in nl gebiete wo man deutlich mehr fängt (siehe haringsfliet). 

Sorry für ot


----------



## zanderzone (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Oder noch andere Gewässer! Kann sein das bei Euch der Schnitt niedrieger ist, bei uns nicht! Und es ist doch auch gut!! Warum soll ich darum lügen! Ist halt so!!

War gerade mal auf Eurer Seite! Ihr fischt viel in den Maasplassen, oder?? 
hab schon gehört, da soll es nicht mehr so gut sein.. Kann schon sein, das
der Schnitt da nicht mehr so hoch ist.. 

Sorry für OT Ende..


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Zanderzone:

Hier zwei Postings aus dem Vertikalthread:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2288939&postcount=224

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2289009&postcount=226

Ich weiß ja nicht, ob der Heiko eine Ahnung hat, ich habe sie mittlerweile leider schon, wenn auch nur aus zweiter Hand, dafür aber zigfach bestätigt. Zander haben, aus kaltem Wasser und großer Tiefe hochgepumpt, extreme Schwierigkeiten mit dem Druckausgleich.

Sag mal, Zanderzone, was stellst DU so an, damit die Zander wieder zum Grund kommen???

Jetzt will ich es aber genau wissen....

#c


----------



## BSZocher (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> ...... Kann schon sein, das
> der Schnitt da nicht mehr so hoch ist..
> 
> Sorry für OT Ende..



Moin!
Ich bin auch öfter auf den Gewässern wo sich zz rumtreibt.
Der "Schnitt" ist dort so gut. Vor 2 Wochen hatten wir um 50 Fische pro Tag/pro Boot.....und haben erst gegen 10:00-11:00 Uhr angefangen mit dem Fischen und gegen 16:00 wieder aufgehört.
Das der '"Schnitt" auf den M-Plassen so schlecht geworden ist, kann ich nicht bestätigen. Meine Fisch"E"!!!! fang ich immer.....


----------



## zanderzone (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Werd ich hier nu an den Pranger gestellt, oder was?????
Gehts noch?? Geht ihr Eurer Angelei nach und ich bzw. wir unserer!!!
Bin hier keinem ne Rechenschafft schuldig und dir bestimmt nicht, Kohlmeise!!!!
Lasst uns Vertikalangler mal machen, denn wir wissen wohl was wir tuen!! Wir machen es ja auch nicht erst seit 2 Wochen, sonder seit 4 jahren!!
Nu Ende.. Auf seinen Scheiss habe ich keine Lust!!!


----------



## zanderzone (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ich bin auch öfter auf den Gewässern wo sich zz rumtreibt.
> Der "Schnitt" ist dort so gut. Vor 2 Wochen hatten wir um 50 Fische pro Tag/pro Boot.....und haben erst gegen 10:00-11:00 Uhr angefangen mit dem Fischen und gegen 16:00 wieder aufgehört.
> Das der '"Schnitt" auf den M-Plassen so schlecht geworden ist, kann ich nicht bestätigen. Meine Fisch"E"!!!! fang ich immer.....


 
Ich bedanke mich!!!


----------



## Zanderlui (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Kann ich Dir sagen: Keine Wiederhaken, keinen Angstdrilling, schnell lösen, langsames drillen und schnell wieder rein oder schnell töten!
> 
> Oder: Gar nicht angeln gehen!!!


 
genau und das finde ich bei euch angebracht die ein ganzes wochenende angeln fahren und 25zander pro tag fangen und eigentlich kein entnehmen wollen außer es kommt die sache zu stande das er verletzt ist-denn ihr fügt den fischen bewiesener maßen leiden zu bloß um euren spaß zu haben und habt im entdefekt mehr fische getötet indirekt als ein angler der jedes wochenende zum angeln geht und sich sagt ich fange mein drei fische nehme sie mit und gut.....das müsst ihr über denken-das hat nix mit koch topf angler zu tun oder c&r sondern einfach nur damit das ihr aus spaß fische dem tode weit-aber andere die dieses tun und sie zum essen mitnehmen in besagter und erlaubter menge und das vielleicht genauso oft wie ihr sie schwimmen lasst diese leute stellt ihr als und waidmennisch da und das sie nicht nach denken.....vielleicht solltet ihr das selber tun wenn ihr meint ihr müsst aus spaß 50 zander pro tag fangen und schwimmen lASSEN und ihnen somit leiden zufügen...


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Nachdem wir es von der Versorgung des Fanges über C&R bis hin zu persönlichen Anschuldigungen geschafft haben, wäre es noch interessant zu wissen ob es möglich ist zum Ursprungsthema zurückzukehren...


----------



## duck_68 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Werd ich hier nu an den Pranger gestellt, oder was?????
> Gehts noch?? Geht ihr Eurer Angelei nach und ich bzw. wir unserer!!!
> Bin hier keinem ne Rechenschafft schuldig und dir bestimmt nicht, Kohlmeise!!!!
> Lasst uns Vertikalangler mal machen, denn wir wissen wohl was wir tuen!! Wir machen es ja auch nicht erst seit 2 Wochen, sonder seit 4 jahren!!
> Nu Ende.. Auf seinen Scheiss habe ich keine Lust!!!




Du redest/schreibst Dich doch hier selbst um "Kopf und Kragen" - da brauchst Du Dich nicht wundern, wenn von anderen berechtigte Fragen aufgeworfen werden - ich kenne das Gewässer und insbesondere die Gewässertiefe wo Ihr fischt nicht, kann aber aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen, dass gerade Zander aus größerer Tiefe da so ihre Probleme mit dem Druckausgleich haben. So gesehen ist Kohlmeises Frage nicht unberechtigt.......


----------



## zanderzone (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

@ Ronny:

Hab ich versucht und dann kam Zanderlui!

Fakt ist: Ich muss mich für nichts rechtfertigen, denn das was ich mache ist legal!
Jedenfalls in Holland! Beim Vertikal angeln ist es halt so und da muss sich jeder mit abfinden! Vllt. spricht auch der Neid, ich weiss es nicht! Aber lasst gut sein.. Wir kommen eh nicht auf einen Nenner!!!!


----------



## Zanderlui (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> @ Ronny:
> 
> Hab ich versucht und dann kam Zanderlui!
> 
> ...


 
dann nenne mir doch nur einen grund was jemanden dazu veranlasst aus spaß soviele fische zu quälen so sage ich es mal nur um selber spaß zu haben???


----------



## zanderzone (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Du redest/schreibst Dich doch hier selbst um "Kopf und Kragen" - da brauchst Du Dich nicht wundern, wenn von anderen berechtigte Fragen aufgeworfen werden - ich kenne das Gewässer und insbesondere die Gewässertiefe wo Ihr fischt nicht, kann aber aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen, dass gerade Zander aus größerer Tiefe da so ihre Probleme mit dem Druckausgleich haben. So gesehen ist Kohlmeises Frage nicht unberechtigt.......


 
ich schreibe mich hier nicht um Kopf und Kragen. Nur einige können es nicht verstehen, was es mit dem Vertikalangeln auf sich hat! Es liegt an den Tagen, wo die Zander nicht mit dem Druck klar kommen.. aber dann fischen wir auch nicht mehr so tief! So wie jeder andere verantwortungsbewusste Vertikalangler auch! Aber ich bin Kohlmeise keinerlei Rechenschaft schuldig!!


----------



## duck_68 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> @ Ronny:
> 
> 
> *Fakt ist: Ich muss mich für nichts rechtfertigen, denn das was ich mache ist legal!
> Jedenfalls in Holland!*



Du bist schon wieder dabei, Dich seeeehr ungenau auszudrücken...

Nach Deiner Schreibweise ist es in Holland also legal, schwer verletzte, dem Tod geweihte Fische zurückzusetzen#d#d#d

Bei Deiner Ausdrucksweise wundert mich nicht, dass Du ständig "Querschüsse" bekommst.....


----------



## zanderzone (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Natürlich macht man das aus Spaß, denn wenn es keinen Spaß machen würde, dann würde niemand angeln gehen! Wenn Veit seine 5 Hechte und 5 Zander fängt, dann macht er es auch aus Spaß! Wichtig ist aber, dass nicht jeder Fisch entnommen wird, was ich die ganze zeit versuche zu erklären, sondern das die Fische wieder schwimmen dürfen, nach dem sie gefangen wurden!


----------



## zanderzone (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Du bist schon wieder dabei, Dich seeeehr ungenau auszudrücken...
> 
> Nach Deiner Schreibweise ist es in Holland also legal, schwer verletzte, dem Tod geweihte Fische zurückzusetzen#d#d#d
> 
> Bei Deiner Ausdrucksweise wundert mich nicht, dass Du ständig "Querschüsse" bekommst.....


 
:cNein!! Fische zurück zu setzen!!!!!! Hab doch nie geschrieben, dass ich einen verletzten Fisch zurück setze!!


----------



## heinzrch (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

das Problem mit den Zandern aus Tiefen < 10m kenn ich auch - wenn es um die 10m Tiefe sind, hilft es bei untermaßigen Zandern meistens, wenn man sie schnellstmöglich abhakt und mit richtig Schwung wieder ins Wasser befördert. Quasi wi nen Stecher vom Sprungbrett, sodaß der Fisch schon mit dem Schwung 2-3 m Tiefe macht. Klingt komisch, ist aber so. Wer im Winter auf Zander tiefer als 15m fischt, sollte sich im klaren sein, dass es für jeden Fisch das Todesurteil bedeutet, wenn er aus dieser Tiefe hochgepumpt wird. 
Gewissenhafte (im Wortsinn) Angler stellen dann das Angeln in dieser Tiefe ein, wenn sie nicht sicher sind das ausschließlich maßige Zander für die Verwertung an den Haken gehen...(Gruß an alle Angler an den Thüringer TSP, von diesen kommt der Tip....)


----------



## zanderzone (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



heinzrch schrieb:


> das Problem mit den Zandern aus Tiefen < 10m kenn ich auch - wenn es um die 10m Tiefe sind, hilft es bei untermaßigen Zandern meistens, wenn man sie schnellstmöglich abhakt und mit richtig Schwung wieder ins Wasser befördert. Quasi wi nen Stecher vom Sprungbrett, sodaß der Fisch schon mit dem Schwung 2-3 m Tiefe macht. Klingt komisch, ist aber so. Wer im Winter auf Zander tiefer als 15m fischt, sollte sich im klaren sein, dass es für jeden Fisch das Todesurteil bedeutet, wenn er aus dieser Tiefe hochgepumpt wird.
> Gewissenhafte (im Wortsinn) Angler stellen dann das Angeln in dieser Tiefe ein, wenn sie nicht sicher sind das ausschließlich maßige Zander für die Verwertung an den Haken gehen...(Gruß an alle Angler an den Thüringer TSP, von diesen kommt der Tip....)


 
So machen wir es auch! Mit schwung rein und dann kommt er auf Tiefe! Das Angeln stellen wir dann auch ein, wenn es in dieser Tiefenregion keinen Sinn macht!


----------



## HEWAZA (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

So ist ja Winterzeit, da muss ich mich auch mal in so einem Gefürchtete Tread meinen Senft dazu geben.


An keinen Persönlich,

Ich habe auch schon Stellen gefunden wo man Zander(chen), Satzkarpfen(bis 42cm) usw. bis zum Abwinken fangen konnte, habe dann aber nach einigen Fischen aufgehört da zu angeln. War für mich damals eine ganz normale Sache die Fische nicht zu verangeln. Ich kann es auch nicht verstehen das manche Nachtangler mit Tauwurm in der Stunde 10 oder mehr kleine Waller fangen die den Wurm bis zum Arsch geschluckt haben und nicht den Platz wechseln.

Man sollte als Angler einfach ein Freund der Kreatur sein und sich Waidgerecht benehmen und einen Spagat zwischen C&R u. C&E finden.

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## Zanderlui (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Natürlich macht man das aus Spaß, denn wenn es keinen Spaß machen würde, dann würde niemand angeln gehen! Wenn Veit seine 5 Hechte und 5 Zander fängt, dann macht er es auch aus Spaß! Wichtig ist aber, dass nicht jeder Fisch entnommen wird, was ich die ganze zeit versuche zu erklären, sondern das die Fische wieder schwimmen dürfen, nach dem sie gefangen wurden![/quote]
> 
> ja genau und wenn du jetzt rechnen kannst wenn ich jedes wochenende 3 fische entnehme zum essen ist es immer noch besser als du mit deinen sage ich mal 50an einem wochenende wo 10% von tot bleiben oder nicht?????und wenn ich aus spaß meine ich gehe angeln kann ich das doch tun dann fange ich mir ein fisch und nehme ihn mit und das vielleicht bei jedem mal wo ich angeln gehe.....ist immer noch besser als wenn wie bei deiner sache hier bei 10prozent dann 5fische ohne verwertung einfach aus spaß tot gehen-denn der der nach dreien aufhört zu angeln bringt auch nur die drei um und verwertet sie im gegensatz zu dir!!!!!!
> 
> du redest dich hier aus allem raus da es für dein super und nur c&r nämlich nix positives gibt und deswegen finde ich leute die nur cund r betreiben einfach nicht ans wasser gehören so einfach ist das....denn  quälen müsst ihr keine fische nur aus spaß.....und das ausschließlich


----------



## duck_68 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> :cNein!! Fische zurück zu setzen!!!!!! Hab doch nie geschrieben, dass ich einen verletzten Fisch zurück setze!!



Klaro, aber Du hast auch geschrieben, dass Du JEDEN Fisch ü 70 releast.... merkst was und wenn Du jetzt an einer "tiefen" Stelle einen ü 70 fängst, der es nicht packt.... was dann..... Sooo leicht kommt es zu Missverständnissen!!!! - und dann zur Streiterei, Beleidigung uns den daraus folgenen Konsequenzen....


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Gleich ist hier alles zu!


----------



## zanderzone (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

@ zanderlui:

Das war das Wort zum Sonntag!!! Ich rede mich nicht aus allem raus, sondern das ist meine Angelei! Es gibt so viele Vor und Nachteil! Wie ist es mit dem Ebroanglern, mit den Weissfischanglern und und und.. Macht ihr Euer Ding und ich mache meins.. fische werden immer zurück gesetzt.. und beim Friedfischangeln ist es zu 98 % so.. Sagt auch niemand was.. Ich weiss nur, dass vertikalangeln die geilste und beste Angelmethode ist! Also jedem das seine! Ob es gut oder schlecht ist muss jeder für sich selbst verantworten!!

Bis dahin.. Petri Heil!!


----------



## zanderzone (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Und einen schönen Tag noch!


----------



## zanderzone (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ein paar Unterschiede in Bezug auf den von Dir Erwähnten gibt es aber durchaus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Genau das wollte ich damit sagen!! Da sagt niemand was! Und nu is aber wirklich schluss, Jungs!! Et bringt doch nichts!!!


----------



## Zanderlui (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> @ zanderlui:
> 
> Das war das Wort zum Sonntag!!! Ich rede mich nicht aus allem raus, sondern das ist meine Angelei! Es gibt so viele Vor und Nachteil! Wie ist es mit dem Ebroanglern, mit den Weissfischanglern und und und.. Macht ihr Euer Ding und ich mache meins.. fische werden immer zurück gesetzt.. und beim Friedfischangeln ist es zu 98 % so.. Sagt auch niemand was.. Ich weiss nur, dass vertikalangeln die geilste und beste Angelmethode ist! Also jedem das seine! Ob es gut oder schlecht ist muss jeder für sich selbst verantworten!!
> 
> Bis dahin.. Petri Heil!!


 
du redest dich nicht raus???komisch zig post vorher habe ich nach einem grund gefragt wo ist der????


----------



## Zanderlui (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Genau das wollte ich damit sagen!! Da sagt niemand was! Und nu is aber wirklich schluss, Jungs!! Et bringt doch nichts!!!


 

es sagen dazu alle hier was!!!oder schreiben hier alle immer eine bestimmte person an????ich finde mit meinen post hier die ersten waren alle gemeint also auch solche sachen wie dort zu sehen...


----------



## Luiz (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

hier soll auch keiner angeprangert werden, sondern jeder eventuell mal zum nachdenken angeregt werden (was könnte man individuell verbessern). Man könnte sich gedanken machen über die angeltiefe oder zum Beispiel sollte man direkt nach der schonzeit angeln etc.? Da werden auch übermässig viele zander in nl gefangen, da diese trotz schonzeitende noch immer in ihren nestern sich befinden und auf alles gehn was in nestnähe kommt. Natürlich gibt es keine gesetze die dieses verhindern, aber man kann ja mal drüber nachdenken, was besser sein könnte.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Man schaue und staune:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=116780&page=240
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=116780&page=237
> ...




Ich denke wir wissen alle was Du meinst, aber am besten direkt mit dem Beitrag verlinken, sonst findet keiner das was Du uns zeigen willst... #h

Zu den Streitereien will ich mich nicht mehr äussern, kommt doch zum Thema zurück: Was kann man tun, die Mortalitätsrate der zurückgesetzten Fische zu senken?

Mit Sicherheit ist das Angeln in großer Tiefe da ein sehr bedenklicher Faktor, bei dem es eben viele Fische nicht ohne Schaden überstehen. Und dann sollte es dem bewußten Angler egal sein, ob das ganze legal ist oder nicht - ein bisschen Hirnleistung sollte auch noch dazugehören, und dann muss man manchmal eben das Angeln in gewissen Bereichen sein lassen... Wenn ich weiß wo (ausschließlich) kleine Zander regelmässig stehen angle ich da eher nicht - andere finden das OK und "muss den leider abschlagen, zu tief geschluckt"


----------



## HEWAZA (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Luiz schrieb:


> hier soll auch keiner angeprangert werden, sondern jeder eventuell mal zum nachdenken angeregt werden (was könnte man individuell verbessern). Man könnte sich gedanken machen über die angeltiefe oder zum Beispiel sollte man direkt nach der schonzeit angeln etc.? Da werden auch übermässig viele zander in nl gefangen, da diese trotz schonzeitende noch immer in ihren nestern sich befinden und auf alles gehn was in nestnähe kommt. Natürlich gibt es keine gesetze die dieses verhindern, aber man kann ja mal drüber nachdenken, was besser sein könnte.


 
Genau einfach mal das Hirn einschalten. Ich weiß ist schwierig wegen Jagdinstinkt. Aber es geht!


----------



## Heiko112 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Junge Junge soviel Blödsinn habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen. Jeder Zander über 10 m Tiefe stirbt. Das waren dann Vergangenes Wochenende als knapp 900 Stück aus einen See mit gerade mal 300 Meter durchmesser und das nur an einem Wochenende.

Das geht dort schon über Jahre so. Wieviele zigtausend Zander sollen denn dann da schon Tod rumtreiben.

Das es nicht jeder Zander überlebt ist denke ich auch klar.

Die Jungs die es nicht packen schwimmen aber zu 90 % oben rum und das waren vergangenen Samstag 2 Stück die dann nach dem releasen wieder gekeschert wurden und in die Pfanne wanderten.

Und an alle die meinen sich damit auszukennen weil Sie in einen anderen Forum, hier im Forum, im Fernseher oder in irgendeiner Zeitung davon gelesen haben und jetzt glauben das die die Spezies sind

Macht euch doch erstmal selbst ein Bild von der Lage (angelt mal Vertikal) und schaut euch das genau an.

Immer diese Fachtheoretiker, ich kann es nicht mehr haben.


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Oh je |uhoh:,

man hat hier ja permanent das Gefühl angeschrien zu werden, weil manche Leute meinen sie finden mehr Gehör wenn sie übermäßig gebrauch vom Ausrufezeichen machen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111111

Ist klar Zanderzone, du machst immer alles völlig richtig, nur bedeutet Deine Angelei trotz C&R in Reinkultur, daß dabei evtl. mehr Fische drauf gehen, als bei manchem Kochtopfangler. Das sage ich jetzt ganz neutral und völlig ohne Kritik. Das kannst du doch nachvollziehen, oder? 
Deswegen ist das mit Deiner Feststellung, daß ein releaster Fisch immer besser ist als ein Entnommener eben nicht ganz richtig. Die Fangmenge spielt ja auch ne Rolle. Will Dir aber sicher keiner verbieten viele Fische zu fangen. Nur kann man es sich mit solchen Quoten eben nicht unbedingt erlauben auf "Pottis" zu schimpfen, die maßige Fische abschlagen - denn auch da entscheidet erstmal die Fangmenge, ob und wie stark jemand damit der Population schadet.


----------



## Kurbel (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Oha,Hab mich eben noch gewundert,wie man 7 Seiten über das Thema
Kiemengriff vollbekommt.Jetzt weiß ich es.Mit sehr viel Spam.


----------



## duck_68 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Kurbel schrieb:


> Oha,Hab mich eben noch gewundert,wie man 7 Seiten über das Thema
> Kiemengriff vollbekommt.Jetzt weiß ich es.Mit sehr viel Spam.



Richtig




das war jetzt auch OT


----------



## Birger (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Heiko112 schrieb:


> Junge Junge soviel Blödsinn habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen. Jeder Zander über 10 m Tiefe stirbt. Das waren dann Vergangenes Wochenende als knapp 900 Stück aus einen See mit gerade mal 300 Meter durchmesser und das nur an einem Wochenende.
> 
> Das geht dort schon über Jahre so. Wieviele zigtausend Zander sollen denn dann da schon Tod rumtreiben.
> 
> ...



Richtig.

Das Problem an dieser ganzen Diskussion ist, dass sie rein philosophisch gefürt wird. Es gab bis jetzt noch nicht einen einzigen stichhaltigen wissenschaftlichen Beweis, nicht mal in dem Ausgangstext des Herrn von der DHC Homepage. Ohne wissenschaftliche Studien die Kriterien wie Valitität und Reliabilität erfüllen, sind das alles nur Vermutungen und die sind rein subjektiv, also belanglos in Hinblick auf die Wahrheit.

Das bitte immer beim Diskutieren bedenken, dann muss sich auch keiner von "Meinungen" Anderer hier angegriffen fühlen.


----------



## Jose (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

@zanderzone, vorab, du hast das zwar gepostet, geht jetzt aber nicht gegen dich.



zanderzone schrieb:


> Beim Vertikalangeln in Holland auf den bekannten Gewässern...  Die Profis fangen da *50-100 Zander am Tag*!



ich rechne mal jetzt maximal: 100 zander in 24 stunden (nonstopangelei, wow!), das macht so alle 15 min einen zander.
ich denk aber nicht, dass 24 std gefischt wird.
erinnert mich mehr an wettw... als an angeln.
allerdings bekäme so der begriff 'sport'fischer eine ganz neue bedeutung.

ich denke, dass bei geschilderter angelei sich fragen nach überlebensrate, schonender behandlung, sinn von angelei überhaupt erübrigen.

und dann stell ich mir noch vor, dass so ein 'profi' überhaupt keinen fisch mag.

wär ja was für 'nen neuen thread eigentlich


----------



## Zanderlui (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Birger schrieb:


> Richtig.
> 
> Das Problem an dieser ganzen Diskussion ist, dass sie rein philosophisch gefürt wird. Es gab bis jetzt noch nicht einen einzigen stichhaltigen wissenschaftlichen Beweis, nicht mal in dem Ausgangstext des Herrn von der DHC Homepage. Ohne wissenschaftliche Studien die Kriterien wie Valitität und Reliabilität erfüllen, sind das alles nur Vermutungen und die sind rein subjektiv, also belanglos in Hinblick auf die Wahrheit.
> 
> Das bitte immer beim Diskutieren bedenken, dann muss sich auch keiner von "Meinungen" Anderer hier angegriffen fühlen.


 
wie soll das auch gehen...???für jedes gewässer für jede wasser temparatur für jede tiefe und und und in der gefangen wurde.....
ich denke die aussagen in dem ausgangstext sagen schon genug-genauer will und möchte ich es selbst gar nicht wissen-sonst geh ich demnächst mit zitternden händen ans wasser wenn ich dran denke einen untermaßigen schwimmen zu lassen-denn wenn ich maßige fange werden die eigentlich entnommen außer sie fallen schon von alleine im kescher ab dann werden sie wieder entlassen!


----------



## Birger (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Du hast mich nicht richtig verstanden oder willst mich nicht richtig verstehen:

ich habe gesagt, dass HIER bisher kein Beweis geliefert wurde, es sich daher nur um Spekulationen - oder Hypothesen - handelt. Mehr nicht. Dass es Studien dazu gibt weiß ich (Dr. Arlinghaus hat zum Teil welche veröffentlicht), diese sind allerdings überwiegend auf Forellen und Barschartige Fische abgezielt.
Ich möchte meine eigene Auffassung hier überhaupt nicht vetreten, weil ich ehrlich gesagt keine Lust/zeit habe, solche Studien zu suchen und zu bewerten. Aber bevor man hier sinnlose Spekulationen vom Stapel lässt (damit spreche ich hier alle an, nicht explizit dich), sollte man das vielleicht lieber tun, wird sonst sehr unglaubwüdig - egal in welche Richtung.


----------



## Zanderlui (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Birger schrieb:


> Du hast mich nicht richtig verstanden oder willst mich nicht richtig verstehen:
> 
> ich habe gesagt, dass HIER bisher kein Beweis geliefert wurde, es sich daher nur um Spekulationen - oder Hypothesen - handelt. Mehr nicht. Dass es Studien dazu gibt weiß ich (Dr. Arlinghaus hat zum Teil welche veröffentlicht), diese sind allerdings überwiegend auf Forellen und Barschartige Fische abgezielt.
> Ich möchte meine eigene Auffassung hier überhaupt nicht vetreten, weil ich ehrlich gesagt keine Lust/zeit habe, solche Studien zu suchen und zu bewerten. Aber bevor man hier sinnlose Spekulationen vom Stapel lässt (damit spreche ich hier alle an, nicht explizit dich), sollte man das vielleicht lieber tun, wird sonst sehr unglaubwüdig - egal in welche Richtung.


 

wozu gehört der zander?????zu den karpfenartigen....oh man hier gehts los jetzt!!!!


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Birger schrieb:


> Richtig.
> 
> Das Problem an dieser ganzen Diskussion ist, dass sie rein philosophisch gefürt wird. Es gab bis jetzt noch nicht einen einzigen stichhaltigen wissenschaftlichen Beweis, nicht mal in dem Ausgangstext des Herrn von der DHC Homepage. Ohne wissenschaftliche Studien die Kriterien wie Valitität und Reliabilität erfüllen, sind das alles nur Vermutungen und die sind rein subjektiv, also belanglos in Hinblick auf die Wahrheit.



Das ist ja nicht ganz so. Im Ausgangstext stand ja schon etwas zu nachhaltigen Schädigungen, durch falsche Behandlung. Was hier problematisch ist, dass ist das ZZ eine Position vertritt, die nicht unbedingt geeignet ist das Ausgangsthema zu diskutieren und das damit begründet, dass eben jeder so angeln soll wie er will. 

Ich finde grundsätzlich hat er damit auch recht, nur ist das leider etwas am Thema vorbei und führt dadurch zu den entsprechenden Irritationen.

Ich denke, dass der Text eines klar verdeutlicht, nämlich dass das Überleben eines Fisches ganz stark abhängig ist vom Fanggerät und von der Art der Behandlung nach dem Fang. Das kann man für sich als Denkanstoß nehmen oder man läßt es eben sein, weil es andere Dinge gibt, die einem selbst wichtiger sind , wie z.B. ein Foto.

Und manch einer muß sich eben damit abfinden, dass sein Tun und Handeln deutlich weniger Edel und Gut ist, als er mal gedacht hat, weil es dazu neue Erkenntnisse gibt.

Letztlich ist das alles nur begrenzt dramatisch. Es geht hier nur um Fische.


----------



## Zanderlui (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Das ist ja nicht ganz so. Im Ausgangstext stand ja schon etwas zu nachhaltigen Schädigungen, durch falsche Behandlung. Was hier problematisch ist, dass ist das ZZ eine Position vertritt, die nicht unbedingt geeignet ist das Ausgangsthema zu diskutieren und das damit begründet, dass eben jeder so angeln soll wie er will.
> 
> Ich finde grundsätzlich hat er damit auch recht, nur ist das leider etwas am Thema vorbei und führt dadurch zu den entsprechenden Irritationen.
> 
> ...


 

hallo?????gehts noch......vorher ein wenig über den satz nachgedacht?????


----------



## Heiko112 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Man kann solch ein Thema ja ohne weiteres Diskutieren. Was mich dabei stört sind dann die Leute die absolut ungesundes halbwissen an den Tag legen.

Ein absoluter Klassiker zu dem Thema ist " Der spukt die Schwimmblase aus"

Und jeder der das mal LIVE gesehen hat wird erkennen das es nicht die Schwimmblase ist die den Zandern da teilweise aus dem Maul kommt.

Sondern der Magen.

 Sonst hätte ein 70 Zander am vergangenen Wochenende nämlich ein 20er Zander am in der Schwimmblase gehabt.#q#q


Punkt 2 
Hat ein Zander was im Magen, spuckt er dem im Drill auch nicht aus, das passiert nur wenn der Magen leer ist.

Das soll nur ein Beispiel sein weshalb solche Threads nicht aussterben.
Eigentlich ist es ein hochinteressantes Thema welches man leider nicht ordentlich diskutieren kann.


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> hallo?????gehts noch......vorher ein wenig über den satz nachgedacht?????



Ja Zanderlui, es geht noch, danke der Nachfrage, ja über diesen Satz habe ich nachgedacht.


----------



## Zanderlui (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ja Zanderlui, es geht noch, danke der Nachfrage, ja über diesen Satz habe ich nachgedacht.


 
scheint mir nicht so...es sind nur fische.....wenn das jemand in eurem mefo trööt raushauen würde wat würden da wieder tränen kullern....#d

übrigens lernt man als alles erstes die kreatur fisch zu achten-und nicht es ist doch nur ein fisch.....


----------



## Luiz (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

heiko, spiel das thema mal mit der tiefe nicht so runter da ist schon bissle was dran. Klar stibt nicht jeder zander ab 10meter, gibt aber angler für die ist 10meter das maximum. Und warum?


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> scheint mir nicht so...es sind nur fische.....wenn das jemand in eurem mefo trööt raushauen würde wat würden da wieder tränen kullern....#d
> 
> übrigens lernt man als alles erstes die kreatur fisch zu achten-und nicht es ist doch nur ein fisch.....



Stimmt haste recht und nu? Hast du den Rest auch gelesen und verstanden? Fahr mal ein bißchen runter.

Zur Sache:

An den 10m ist sicher etwas dran. Dazu kommt, das ja nicht alle sterbenden Fische sofort Bauch oben an der Oberfläche treiben, sondern dass das ein Prozeß ist der sich durchaus 48 Stunden hin ziehen kann. Wenn man das berücksichtigt, dann kann man - muß man aber nicht - vielleicht auf das Angeln in bestimmten Tiefen verzichten.


----------



## Heiko112 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Ich will hier ja nichts runterspielen im gegenteil. 

Ich bin gerne dazu bereit das zu diskutieren und mich auch belehren zu lassen. Ich bin kein Profi auf dem Gebiet Trommelsucht und den anderen geschichten aber wenn Leute hier über Sachen schreiben und andere Kritisieren die es besser wissen dann ist das schon ne Nummer.

Und in diesem Thread sind schon sehr viele Aussagen gemacht worden die nicht stimmen.

Die 10m Grenze kann man sich setzten und warum es die so gibt kann man auch beantworten 
10 Meter ist schön glatt ich bin für 12,70 M.

Aber mal ernsthaft die Fische verkraften es unterschiedlich habe schon welche aus 10 M geholt den kamen die Augen aus dem Kopf. Und zig aus 15 Meter die so wieder auf Grund schiessen nach dem releasen.


----------



## Zanderlui (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Heiko112 schrieb:


> Ich will hier ja nichts runterspielen im gegenteil.
> 
> Ich bin gerne dazu bereit das zu diskutieren und mich auch belehren zu lassen. Ich bin kein Profi auf dem Gebiet Trommelsucht und den anderen geschichten aber wenn Leute hier über Sachen schreiben und andere Kritisieren die es besser wissen dann ist das schon ne Nummer.
> 
> ...




fragt sich nur wieviele später wieder oben schwammen was ihr gar nicht gesehen habt!!!

denke die 10m haben etwas zusagen da der druckunterschied von 10-zur oberfläche vielleicht einen wert annimmt der dann für die fische kritisch wird???


----------



## Zanderlui (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Stimmt haste recht und nu? Hast du den Rest auch gelesen und verstanden? Fahr mal ein bißchen runter.
> 
> Zur Sache:
> 
> An den 10m ist sicher etwas dran. Dazu kommt, das ja nicht alle sterbenden Fische sofort Bauch oben an der Oberfläche treiben, sondern dass das ein Prozeß ist der sich durchaus 48 Stunden hin ziehen kann. Wenn man das berücksichtigt, dann kann man - muß man aber nicht - vielleicht auf das Angeln in bestimmten Tiefen verzichten.


 
ja ich habe den rest gelesen und verstanden hier gehts um fische die sterben und das sogar sinnlos einige und als wäre das nicht schlimm genug schreibst du es ist nicht so dramatisch es sind nur fische.....was nun???an deiner stelle würde ich mal meine einstellung überdenken gegenüber den fischen die du fängst denn anscheinend ist es ja egal in deinen augen wie schwer er verletzt ist der kommt wieder rein zum beispiel hauptsache er schwimmt noch soweit das ich ihn nicht  mehr sehe....


----------



## Grimpfl (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Für mich ist das Thema relativ einfach. Ich bin und werde wohl nicht der "Über-Angler" der zig Fische an einem Tag aus dem Wasser zieht. Heißt, dass ich jeden Fisch, den ich Fange auch mitnehme zum Futtern. Und wenn ich das Glück habe direkt zwei zu fangen, dann geb ich dem Nachbarn, Kumpels, wie auch immer ein paar Stücke ab 

Ich spreche im Moment von der Angelei auf Hecht, Zander und Barsch.

PS: Natürlich wird es mir vielleicht auch mal passieren, dass ich einen Untermaßigen Fisch an die Angel bekomme, dann würde ich den Artikel beherzt versuchen umzusetzen!


----------



## Luiz (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Heiko112 schrieb:


> Aber mal ernsthaft die Fische verkraften es unterschiedlich habe schon welche aus 10 M geholt den kamen die Augen aus dem Kopf. Und zig aus 15 Meter die so wieder auf Grund schiessen nach dem releasen.


 
richtig und da es dafür keine gesetze gibt, könnte man sich doch persönlich eine grenze setzen um eine wenig die sterbequote zu verringern (du darfst in nl eh nur 2 pro tag mitnehmen). Gerade wenn man wie zz sagte 25 am tag durschnittlich fängt sollte dieses ja nicht so das ding sein. Aber da es keine gesetze gibt, kannst du natürlich  machen was du mit deinem gewissen vereinbaren kannst. Dieser thread soll ja nur anregungen geben, mehr kanns eh nicht sein, da es keine gesetze gibt, von daher kannst du machen was du möchtest. 

Wie hoch die sterbequote ist lässt sich nicht quantifizieren meiner meinung nach, aber wann sterben mehr fische bei bis 10 oder über 10 metern .


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> ....



|rolleyes Du scheinst einfach nicht in der Lage zu sein, daß so verstehen zu können, wie es von Uli gemeint war. Oder es ist Absicht... |kopfkrat

Es sind nur Fische.

Soll heissen, wer einen Fisch aus irgendeinem Grund falsch behandelt hat oder länger gequält als nötig hat noch lange kein Kind überfahren.

Nicht daß man mit Fischen machen kann was man will.



> an deiner stelle würde ich mal meine einstellung überdenken


Erhabener und weiser Lehrmeister Zanderlui, du verbreitest dein immenses Wissen einfach schneller, als wir es aufnehmen können! Deswegen mußt du manchen Ausrutscher von uns gänzlich unwissenden verzeihen, wir lernen ja noch.


----------



## Zanderlui (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> |rolleyes Du scheinst einfach nicht in der Lage zu sein, daß so verstehen zu können, wie es von Uli gemeint war. Oder es ist Absicht... |kopfkrat
> 
> Es sind nur Fische.
> 
> ...


 

wenn er es auch geschrieben hätte dann hätte ich es verstanden....so wie es da  aber steht kommt es bei mir anders rüber.....

PS:warum kanns du meine post lesen???


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> PS:warum kanns du meine post lesen???



Da gibt's so einen Button "Beitrag anzeigen", aber jedes Mal wenn ich den drücke ärger ich mich hinterher.


----------



## rallye-vid (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Hin und wieder gibts Fotos von Hechten oder anderen Fischen wo der Kiemendeckel samt Kiemen teilweise oder gar komplett fehlt. 

Da die Wunden auch verheilt sind und die Fische munter, kann ich das mit dem "Tropfen Blut aus den Kiemen = Tot" nicht ganz nachvollziehen |kopfkrat


----------



## kaipiranja (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

...seltsame Diskussion...jedem normal denkenden Mensch sollte bewußt sein das, das verletzten der Kiemen z.b. durch entsprechende Griff schädlich für die Fische ist!

...egal wie schwer sie verletzt werden, es ist mit ihr wichtigstes Organ und solange nicht geklärt ist wie es sich denn nun wirklich auswirkt, ist ganz simpel vom schlimmsten aus zu gehen und nicht umgekehrt! Wenn ich dieses Geschwafel "es ist ja nix bewiesen...alles nur Theorie" höre wird mir immer ganz anders...


KAI


----------



## zanderzone (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Also Jungs.. Was haben wir nun gelernt?? Nix!

Aber Zanderlui werde ich trotzdem noch mal nen Orden verleihen!

Lasst es uns doch so Handhaben wie es jeder für richtig hält! Es ändert sowieso niemand was! Ok, Männer? Nu setzten wir uns alle in die Couch, trinken ein Bierchen und gucken dem FC Bayern zu, was die heute Abend so verzapfen.. Und jeder hat respekt vor der Kreatur fisch, aber wie gesagt, es sind keine Menschen!!

Wünsche allen einen schönen Abend, auch Zanderlui ;-)


----------



## BSZocher (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Moin!
Lassen wir jetzt mal die 10m Grenze hinter uns....
Ich hab schon genug Zander vertical gefangen und Eines kann ich mit Bestimmtheit sagen:
9,5 von 10 Zandern  haben die "Schnauze" so gerammelt zu, die Kiemen sind so fest angelegt, daß man schon mit dem Fingernagel drunterknibbeln muss, um evtl. einen Kiemengriff anzusetzten.... drum rin in den gummierten Kescher dort abhaken und wieder zurück in's Wasser.
Wenn der Zander die "rote Flanke" zeigt, dann geht die Reise Richtung Nirvana.

Wie bezeichnet eigentlich ein Niederländer einen in Deutschland gefangenen Zander?






































Kapot !!!!!

Spaß muss sein #6


----------



## Fanne (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

ich grüsse euch 

ich habe  jetzt so ziemlich die ganzen   seiten durchgelesen  und bin der meinung das viele viele übertreiben !! 

hakt den fisch im wasser ab  hebt ihn hoch nen 2termachts foto und er kann schwimmen ! 

dauert in der regel keine 30 sekunden ! 

hier wird gesprochen kiemengriff , wasserdruck kinder überfahren ....

mal ehrlich  ihr alle schreibt das iss falsch und das darf nicht gemacht werden ....

macht ihrs denn  alle genau so bzw soo schonend wie möglich ?
ihr versucht es vllt aber gelingen wirds  nicht immer ! 


ich lese hier schonen schonen schonen was auch völlig klar und richtig ist das ausser frage ! 


jeder fisch  muss schonend behandelt werden für  das release ! 

Karpfen haben ne ähnliche struktur wie hecht  ,  egal ob abhakmatte  oder sonst was.

nen  karpfen liegt manchmal minuten lang in der Sonne  weil man unzählige bilder machen  muss vom superfang ! 

also macht nicht ein alzugroßen  hehl draus was das abhaken betrifft !



gruss


----------



## Hooked (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

So hoch kann die Mortalitätsrate in NL ja nicht sein. Sonst würden die ja nicht immer so viele Fische fangen. #6
Die da drüben wissen schon was sie machen. Besser als wir hier...


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Es geht hier nur um Fische.


 
6 Worte die alles aussagen. Es sind nur Fische. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Das jeder mit einem gehakten Fisch so sorgsam wie möglich umgehen soll, ist doch wohl klar.
Und wer hat jetzt Recht ?

Na, ich natürlich !

Ich bevorzuge ganz klar den Unterfangkescher. Es gibt nix besseres, wenn man vom Ufer aus angelt und die Uferlinie nicht unmittelbar zu erreichen ist, weil die Böschung zu steil oder zu hoch. 
Und ich bevorzuge es, den Fisch im Wasser vom Haken zu lösen. Wenn das technisch möglich ist. Heißt ich komme ans Wasser oder sitze im Boot und der Haken sitzt vorne. 
Auch die Handlandung bevorzuge ich. Dann, wenn es mir als beste Landungsmöglichkeit erscheint. 
Den Boga Grip bevorzuge ich auch, wenn ich den Kescher vergessen hab ( ja, ist mir schon passiert ) und der Wobbler mit voller Breitsseite außen mit allen Drillingen gepackt hat. 
Da riskiere ich nicht, mit der Hand drin zu landen. 
Und ich hab auch schon einen recht großen Hecht hochgehalten und mich damit fotografieren lassen. War mit 1,17m mein größter. Gewissensbisse ? Nee, überhaupt nicht. 

Recht hat, wer je nach Situation das Beste tut. Nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen.

Fertig


----------



## Dennert (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Hooked schrieb:


> So hoch kann die Mortalitätsrate in NL ja nicht sein. Sonst würden die ja nicht immer so viele Fische fangen. #6
> Die da drüben wissen schon was sie machen. Besser als wir hier...


 
Das denk ich auch mal.
Nachdem die deutschen Angler neben Catch and Release, Waidgerechtigkeit und korrektem Umgang mit Fischbeständen nun auch noch das Vertikalangeln erfunden haben |rolleyes, machen sie sich nen Kopf über die Angelgewohnheiten der Nachbarn, die schon ewig vernünftig mit ihren Fischbeständen umgehn.
Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie stark der grossartige Fischbestand in Holland schon gelitten hat, seitdem die ersten deutschen Boote das Wasser durchpflügt haben. Doch wird wohl Trommelsucht eine geringere Rolle gespielt haben. 

Man müsste es mal drauf ankommen lassen. Zwei identische Gewässer, gleicher Fischbestand.
Auf dem einen angeln Holländer 15m tief.
Auf dem anderen die Deutschen mit Alditüte.

Mal sehen, wo zum Schluss noch mehr drin ist |supergri


----------



## Jens0883 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

[quote=Dennert;2290331
Man müsste es mal drauf ankommen lassen. Zwei identische Gewässer, gleicher Fischbestand.
Auf dem einen angeln Holländer 15m tief.
Auf dem anderen die Deutschen mit Alditüte.

:l:v


----------



## slowhand (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Dennert schrieb:


> Man müsste es mal drauf ankommen lassen. Zwei identische Gewässer, gleicher Fischbestand.
> Auf dem einen angeln Holländer 15m tief.
> Auf dem anderen die Deutschen mit Alditüte.
> 
> Mal sehen, wo zum Schluss noch mehr drin ist |supergri



Mmh, was soll das denn heißen? Die Holländer sind alle ganz tolle Gut-Angler, die jeden Fisch wieder reinsetzten und ich als Deutscher bin ein dämlicher Kochpott-Angler, der alles umkloppt und in die Tüte stopft?! Wohl kaum! Kann ich da nur sagen!


----------



## Zanderlui (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Fanne schrieb:


> ich grüsse euch
> 
> ich habe jetzt so ziemlich die ganzen seiten durchgelesen und bin der meinung das viele viele übertreiben !!
> 
> ...


 

achso und weil einige karpfenangler meinen sie können so mit ihren karpfen umgehen meinst du kann man das ruhig bei raubfischen auch so machen????schön weil andere es tun kann ich es also auch.....|uhoh:


----------



## Zanderlui (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Dennert schrieb:


> Das denk ich auch mal.
> Nachdem die deutschen Angler neben Catch and Release, Waidgerechtigkeit und korrektem Umgang mit Fischbeständen nun auch noch das Vertikalangeln erfunden haben |rolleyes, machen sie sich nen Kopf über die Angelgewohnheiten der Nachbarn, die schon ewig vernünftig mit ihren Fischbeständen umgehn.
> Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie stark der grossartige Fischbestand in Holland schon gelitten hat, seitdem die ersten deutschen Boote das Wasser durchpflügt haben. Doch wird wohl Trommelsucht eine geringere Rolle gespielt haben.
> 
> ...


 

ist ja super wie du die deutschen angler in den dreck ziehst!
so kommen wir vorran mehr solcher unterstützungen....


----------



## kaipiranja (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Dennert schrieb:


> ... nun auch noch das Vertikalangeln erfunden haben |rolleyes, m.... |supergri


 
...da ich mich hier direkt angesprochen fühle mal eine Frage: Was hat das ganze mit Vertikalangeln zu tun !?!?

Das ist doch genau so ein nonsens wie der Vergleich von Kindern mit Fischen ein paar Posts weiter oben...

KAI


----------



## Heiko112 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Jens0883 schrieb:


> Dennert;2290331
> Man müsste es mal drauf ankommen lassen. Zwei identische Gewässer schrieb:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Steffen23769 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Ja... ja... die "edlen" Holländer, machen alles richtig 

Vielleicht brauchen die ja noch ein paar Mitbürger, in Zeiten der offenen Grenzen sollte es doch kein Problem sein nach Holland auszuwandern, dann müßt Ihr euch nicht mehr mit den Sch... gewässern in Deutschland abgeben


----------



## zanderzone (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Ja... ja... die "edlen" Holländer, machen alles richtig
> 
> Vielleicht brauchen die ja noch ein paar Mitbürger, in Zeiten der offenen Grenzen sollte es doch kein Problem sein nach Holland auszuwandern, dann müßt Ihr euch nicht mehr mit den Sch... gewässern in Deutschland abgeben


 
Tun wir auch nicht, da es mit deutschen Gewässern nicht zu vergleichen ist! Auswandern brauch ich nicht, denn ich wohne direkt an der Grenze:m


----------



## Steffen23769 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Na dan herzlichen Glückwunsch, ich wohne direkt an der Genze zu Dänemark, hat einen entscheidenden Vorteil gegenüber Holland:

Wenn ich da einen Fisch fange und ihn zum genußvollen verspeisen mitnehmen möchte, werde ich nicht schief angeschaut, die "C&R Sucht" der Holländer stößt mir nämlcih irgendwie sauer auf.

Davon mal abgesehen habe ich in Deutschland eigentlich alles was ich zu einem Glücklichen Anglerleben brauche, warum also in die Ferne schweifen? Auch wenn diese Ferne nur einen Katzensprung weg ist


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Also ich bin schon mal durch Holland gefahren und hab 3 Angler gesehen, die sich eifrig die 40iger Zander in ihre Plastiktüten gesteckt haben...

... müssen wohl Deutsche gewesen sein! |kopfkrat


----------



## Steffen23769 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Also ich bin schon mal durch Holland gefahren und hab 3 Angler gesehen, die sich eifrig die 40iger Zander in ihre Plastiktüten gesteckt haben...
> 
> ... müssen wohl Deutsche gewesen sein! |kopfkrat



Natürlich Kai, Holländer machen sowas nicht  #h


Natürlich machen sie es, ich glaube auch vielmehr, daß es nicht die rigorosen Vorschriften sind, die für den zugegebenermaßen reichen Fischbesatz im "Heiligen Land" sorgen, rechne mal nach, wieviel Wasser in Holland zur Verfügung steht pro Angler... und demgegenüber in Deutschland, klar sind wir dagegen "arme Würstchen" 


Aber das kommt hier völlig vom Thema ab und hat sowieso keinen Sinn


----------



## duck_68 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Vermutlich liegt es daran, dass die Holländer zum Landen ihrer Fische KEINEN Kiemengriff anwenden, sondern einen Kescher verwenden, der keine Verletzungen im Kopf-und Kiemenbereich der Fische hinterlässt....


oder???


----------



## Zanderlui (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Vermutlich liegt es daran, dass die Holländer zum Landen ihrer Fische KEINEN Kiemengriff anwenden, sondern einen Kescher verwenden, der keine Verletzungen im Kopf-und Kiemenbereich der Fische hinterlässt....
> 
> 
> oder???


 
wer macht denn bitte bei den zandern die bei vertikalangeln zum beispiel wie schon erwähnt meist 55cm und nicht gerade oft größer sind einen kiemengriff???den packt man im genick oder nicht!!!???


----------



## zanderzone (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> wer macht denn bitte bei den zandern die bei vertikalangeln zum beispiel wie schon erwähnt meist 55cm und nicht gerade oft größer sind einen kiemengriff???den packt man im genick oder nicht!!!???


 

Du gehst echt gar nicht! Hast Du schon mal was von (na dämmerts)) IRONIE gehört??? Über Dich kann ich mich nu schrott lachen :q

Natürlich stecken die Holländer sich die Fische auch in den Sack! Es gibt überall schwarze Schafe, die untermaßige mitnehmen.. Aber Gott sei Dank sind nicht alle so.. Und ich kann ein reines Gewissen wahren:vik:


----------



## duck_68 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> wer macht denn bitte bei den zandern die bei vertikalangeln zum beispiel wie schon erwähnt meist 55cm und nicht gerade oft größer sind einen kiemengriff???den packt man im genick oder nicht!!!???





Für Dich mache ich beim nächsten Mal 500 Smileys


:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## zanderzone (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Omg..


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

... und das allerbeste ist, dass es in Holland wunderbare Mittel gibt, die man rauchen kann, um ruhiger zu werden.

Vielleicht könnte es hier jetzt wieder etwas OnTopic werden, der Skandalthemenrandbereich Virtuell angeln in de Nederlands ist doch jetzt in ausreichender Breite diskutiert worden.


Die kloppen sich jetzt in ihrem eigenem Thread.


----------



## zanderzone (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> ... und das allerbeste ist, dass es in Holland wunderbare Mittel gibt, die man rauchen kann, um ruhiger zu werden.
> 
> Vielleicht könnte es hier jetzt wieder etwas OnTopic werden, der Skandalthemenrandbereich Virtuell angeln in de Nederlands ist doch jetzt in ausreichender Breite diskutiert worden.
> 
> ...


 

Das ist das Problem, dass man da nu auch angegriffen wird!!


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem, dass man da nu auch angegriffen wird!!



Wo ist dein Problem? Das in einem Diskussionsforum Dinge diskutiert werden, die zu einem Thema problematisch gefunden werden?


----------



## gründler (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Damals hät es sowas nicht gegeben!

Manchmal frage ich mich ob das internet in zukunft schuld daran sein wird das Angeln verboten wird.
lg


----------



## zanderzone (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wo ist dein Problem? Das in einem Diskussionsforum Dinge diskutiert werden, die zu einem Thema problematisch gefunden werden?
> 
> Du hast schon in diesem Thread nichts sinnvolles beigetragen, jetzt wird mir langsam klar woran das liegt.
> 
> Eröffne doch einen Thread: "Schei.. auf die Vernunft und feiert mich!"


 
Das ist ein Thread wo Vertikalangler sich austauschen können über fänge, köder etc. Und nicht sich nicht von irgendwelchen anderen Leuten erzählen zu lassen, wie schlimm das Vertikalangeln denn wohl ist..

zu deinem Post kann ich nur #d

PS: Die Idee mit dem Thread find ich aber gar nicht so schecht!


----------



## Zanderlui (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Das ist ein Thread wo Vertikalangler sich austauschen können über fänge, köder etc. Und nicht sich nicht von irgendwelchen anderen Leuten erzählen zu lassen, wie schlimm das Vertikalangeln denn wohl ist..
> 
> zu deinem Post kann ich nur #d
> 
> PS: Die Idee mit dem Thread find ich aber gar nicht so schecht!


 

mensch erkennt man am usernamen hier wer vertikal angelt????du bist ja gut solltes irgendwas in der richtung als beruf machen wahrsager auf rummel oder so......

ich stelle wenigstens fragen zu sachen die ich nicht verstanden habe(oder einfach zu schnell überflogen habe) oder beantworte auch sachen im gegensatz zu dir der sich hier bei der problematik ständig nur raus redet!!!!!!

denn ne klare antwort habe ich ja immer noch nicht bekommen auf meine frage!!!!!!!!!!!!

deshalb lache ich mich über dich nicht schlapp sonmdern finde dich einfach nur lächerlich.........


----------



## duck_68 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> *Das ist ein Thread wo Vertikalangler sich austauschen können über fänge, köder etc. Und nicht sich nicht von irgendwelchen anderen Leuten erzählen zu lassen, wie schlimm das Vertikalangeln denn wohl ist..*
> zu deinem Post kann ich nur #d
> 
> PS: Die Idee mit dem Thread find ich aber gar nicht so schecht!



Es soll aber auch selbstkritische Vertikalangler geben, die auch Ihre Methoden hinterfragen und sich Gedanken um die zu erwartende Beute machen..... diese Vertikalangler willst Du aus "Deinem Thread" "verbannen" - da kann *Ich* nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.... #d


----------



## Ollek (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

|rolleyes was mich wundert, das hier noch kein Mod was sagt...

Man wurde schon für weniger "erschossen"

Aber heut bin ich auf der Sonneninsel 

Schönen Gruss von hier#h

(Ps hoffe ich krieg keine Verwarung wegen offtopic bei der sachlichen Diskussion hier:m)


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Das ist ein Thread wo Vertikalangler sich austauschen können über fänge, köder etc.



Mein Posting bezieht sich eigentlich auf diesen Thread. Vielleicht könnt ihr beiden Zanderfans ja eure persönliche Fehde jetzt mal unter euch klären?


----------



## ralle (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Ollek schrieb:


> |rolleyes was mich wundert, das hier noch kein Mod was sagt...



doch doch -- aber man hofft ja immer das sich Erwachsene Menschen auch als solche  benehmen

also Leute immer ruhig Blut und bleibt beim Thema - ansonsten wirds geschlossen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



ralle schrieb:


> doch doch -- aber man hofft ja immer das sich Erwachsene Menschen auch so benehmen
> 
> also Leute immer ruhig Blut und bleibt beim Thema - ansonsten wirds geschlossen.



Wollte gerade das Knöpfchen drücken, da gut dann halt noch 
eine Chance- die letzte.


----------



## goeddoek (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Ollek schrieb:


> |rolleyes was mich wundert, das hier noch kein Mod was sagt...
> 
> Man wurde schon für weniger "erschossen"
> 
> ...





Keine Bange, das steht schon lange unter Beobachtung 

Das ist das schöne an der Adventszeit: alle Menschen sind nett zueinander, durchs Haus zieht der Duft von Gebäck und durch diesen Thread zieht der süße Duft der Verwarnungen  :q


----------



## Steffen23769 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Keine Bange, das steht schon lange unter Beobachtung
> 
> Das ist das schöne an der Adventszeit: alle Menschen sind nett zueinander, durchs Haus zieht der Duft von Gebäck und durch diesen Thread zieht der süße Duft der Verwarnungen  :q


Ich entschuldige mich, daß ich hier auch OffTopic reingebracht habe, war nicht meine Absicht aber manches schreit hier echt zum Himmel...

"Der süße Duft der Verwarnungen..."
Schorsch, schöner hätte man es nicht ausdrücken können #h



Einen OffTopic muß ich aber noch los werden:



gründler schrieb:


> Damals hät es sowas nicht gegeben!
> 
> Manchmal frage ich mich ob das internet in zukunft schuld daran sein wird das Angeln verboten wird.
> lg



Den Gründler als Schwarzmaler vor dem Herrn hätte ich hier eigentlich schon viel früher erwartet 

Nix für ungut #h


----------



## zanderzone (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Kann deine Frage auch nicht beantworten. Hab se auch schon verdrängt.

Fakt ist: hier spricht auch der Neid und das nicht zu knapp..

werd mich nu mal von dieser sinnlosen Diskussion oder was immer es auch ist verabschieden, denn einige wollen es einfach nicht verstehen!

Wollte auch niemanden angreifen! Sorry dafür!

Tschöö...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

....schade das so ein Thema zerrissen wird...
...ursprünglich ging es um Hechte, große Hechte...
...wie ich finde ein wichtiges Thema, gerade weil Hechte numal eine empfindlichere Schleimhaut haben als Zander...

...hat dazu keiner mehr etwas zu sagen????


----------



## Hooked (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ....schade das so ein Thema zerrissen wird...
> ...ursprünglich ging es um Hechte, große Hechte...
> ...wie ich finde ein wichtiges Thema, gerade weil Hechte numal eine empfindlichere Schleimhaut haben als Zander...
> 
> ...hat dazu keiner mehr etwas zu sagen????




Wenn das wirklich so zutrifft, dann wohl doch lieber Kiemengriff.
Wenns geht natürlich im Wasser abhaken. Oder aber Lipgrip.

Das Thema von der DHC Seite ist ja nun auch schon was älter.
Ich hab mich damals auch ziemlich lange damit auseinander gesetzt. Man weiß aber echt nicht, ob man das so alles glauben kann, was die da schreiben.
Auch wenns hart klingen mag:
Man sollte wirklich mal einen Versuch machen und zwei unfrei lebende Fische in verschiedenen Becken hältern. Röntgen und dann einen jeden Tag (jede Woche) mit Kiemengriff heraus nehmen. Den anderen nicht.
Nach einer längeren Periode werden beide nochmal geröntget und dann hat man ja ein Ergebnis.


----------



## duck_68 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Ich bin sogar der Meinung, dass die neuen gummierten Unterfangkescher am schonensten für die Landung von goßen Fischen sein dürfte, da das Körpergewicht im Netz am besten verteilt wird.


----------



## Zanderlui (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ich bin sogar der Meinung, dass die neuen gummierten Unterfangkescher am schonensten für die Landung von goßen Fischen sein dürfte, da das Körpergewicht im Netz am besten verteilt wird.


 

das ist sinnig bei kleinen maschen.....

aber wie ist es denn es gibt doch großfischkescher wo riesige maschen sind zum beispiel beim schleppen auf lachs oder auch beim hecht angeln.....ob diese großen maschen mit dem dünnen garn dort auch schäden verursachen von wegen druck stellen und prellungen sozusagen!!!!????


----------



## duck_68 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> das ist sinnig bei kleinen maschen.....
> 
> *aber wie ist es denn es gibt doch großfischkescher wo riesige maschen sind zum beispiel beim schleppen auf lachs oder auch beim hecht angeln.....ob diese großen maschen mit dem dünnen garn dort auch schäden verursachen von wegen druck stellen und prellungen sozusagen*!!!!????




Lies bitte mal mein Post richtig - ich schrieb von gummierten Unterfangkeschern


----------



## stefanwitteborg (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

...geht doch, endlich wieder beimThema...


----------



## MefoProf (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Moin,

ich bin wahrlich kein Hechtspezialist und leider schon gar nicht für große Hechte . Ich habe aber schon einige "Kleinere" zwischen 60 und 70 gefangen, die ganz schön üble und vor allem grossflächige Verletzungen hatten. Da war die Schleimschicht also nachhaltig geschädigt worden. Trotzdem wirkten die alle putzmunter. |kopfkrat Von daher denke ich, daß Hechte nicht so empfindlich sind, was die Schleimschicht angeht. 

Zum Thema Zurücksetzen und Verletzungen habe ich erst vor kurzem eine interessante wissenschaftliche Studie gelesen. Leider finde ich die nicht mehr #q. Da wurden die Fische nach dem Zurücksetzen entweder in Käfigen in demselben Gewässer gehalten oder aber in anderen Becken gehalten. 

Fazit der Untersuchung war auf jeden Fall: Je mehr Blut floss, je tiefer gehakt und je wärmer es wurde, desto geringer wurden die Überlebenschancen. Diese ging bei einigen Fischarten unter ungünstigen Bedingungen sogar gegen 0. Hier in Dänemark wird einem bei Meerforellen inzwischen auch nahegelegt ab 18 Grad Wassertemperatur keinen Fisch mehr zurückzusetzen

In den Kiemen gehakte Fische hatten auch nur eine sehr geringe Überlebensrate. Deshalb kann ich mir gut vorstellen, daß sich so ein Kiemengriff nicht unbedingt förderlich auf die Überlebensmöglichkeiten auswirkt. 

Davon abgesehen würde ich einen Monsterhecht so oder so nicht lebend auf den Arm nehmen #d. Mein letzter Hecht hatte gerade mal 65 cm und hat mir ordentlich den Finger zerfetzt. Da war er aber schon seit einigen Minuten ausgenommen und somit eigentlich schon lange tot. |bigeyes


gruss aus DK


----------



## Zanderlui (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Lies bitte mal mein Post richtig - ich schrieb von gummierten Unterfangkeschern


 

deswegen war der erste satz das ist sinnig auf dein post bezogen.....

und dann mein einfall mit aber dann wie ist das mit dem andern kescher ok????#6


----------



## duck_68 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Ich habe da mal einen Unterfangkescher mit sehr breiten und elastischen "Gummimaschen" gesehen, nur finde ich dazu keinen Link.... - ich glaube ich habe so einen Kescher auf nem Boot an der Bleilochsperre gesehen - das  Dingens hat mich überzeugt!


----------



## duck_68 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> deswegen war der erste satz das ist sinnig auf dein post bezogen.....
> 
> und dann mein einfall mit aber dann wie ist das mit dem andern kescher ok????#6



Ich denke, die "Lachskescher" von denen Du sprachst, sind wirklich nicht gerade "schleimhautschonend" - habe so etwas auch mal im Trolling-Forum gelesen... hast Recht!


----------



## Forellenzemmel (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Hallo Leute,

hab den Thread so mir nix, Dir nix lesend verfolgt... war eigentlich recht unterhaltsam#6.
Im Prinzip geht es doch um den vorangestellten Bericht im Deutschen Hechtangler: Da merkt jemand (scheint sogar qualifiziert zu sein), das jede Menge Fische sterben, die halt so aus Spaß- oder Sportsgeist gefangen und zurückgesetzt werden. Da scheint schon diverses Allgemeinwissen vorhanden zu sein... alle Achtung!

Diese Sache jetzt auf Fangmethoden oder Kiemengriff durchzudiskutieren ist völlig unnötig, denn: C&R ist zumindest in Deutschland nicht erlaubt. Wenn ich einem Fisch gesundheitlich schade, dann bitteschön nur aus einem Grund... um Ihn sinnvoll zu verwerten - ich persönlich bevorzuge da das verspeisen!

Erlaubt und teils geboten ist selbstverständlich das Zurücksetzen untermaßiger, bedrohter und auch nicht in mein Beuteschema passender Tiere. Aber bitte nicht wenn der Haken nur noch mit der Zange zu finden ist.

Passt jetzt nicht wirklich hierhin, aber: Jeder hier will auf Teufel komm raus den Fischereischein mit Prüfung! Aber Achtung vor der Kreatur scheint das nicht zu bringen. 
schade

Gruß Stefan


----------



## duck_68 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Stefan, 

es geht, denke ich zumindest, nicht nur um Fänge speziell in D sondern um den Kiemengriff als Landungsmöglichkeit generell. 
Da z.B. in Schweden oder NL viele / die meisten Hechte wieder releast werden, ist das schon diskussionswürdig.


----------



## Forellenzemmel (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

nee Martin:m, 

leider nicht... Ein "releaster" (ich hass dies Wort, sry) Fisch trägt IMMER Beeinträchtigungen davon - die nicht zwangsläufig zum Tode führen müssen, aber durchaus können.
Deswegen versucht der Gesetzgeber völlig zurecht durch das Tierschutzgesetzt (ok, ziemlich untaugliches Mittel|kopfkrat) unnötige Schäden zu vermeiden...

Hält sich aber keiner dran, 

Stefan


----------



## duck_68 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

fang nicht wieder an - Danke!! war gerade soooo schön ruhig hier!!


----------



## Pike-Piekser (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Die Frabill Kescher sind noch die Besten, wenn es um größere Hechte geht. Leider lassen sie sich am Ufer nicht besonders komfortabel händeln, aber vom Boot sind sie top.

http://www.frabill.com/index.php?pa...&category_id=3&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=7

Der Kiemengriff an sich wird nicht schädlich sein. Eher das Aushängen der Wirbelsäule. Wendet man den Griff richtig an, kommt man mit den Fingern, auch bei kleinen Hechten (unter 70cm), nicht mit den Kiemen an sich in Berührung.
Dennoch ist die Landung in einem geigneten Kescher (groß genug, möglichst knotenlos und gummiert) die schonenste Landemethode. So kann der Fisch im Wasser abgehakt, kurz geknipst (sofern besonders) und schnell relaesed werden.


----------



## Forellenzemmel (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> fang nicht wieder an - Danke!! war gerade soooo schön ruhig hier!!


 
Nun ja#h, war mein erstes Posting und wird wohl auch das letzte sein. Es gibt da auch nicht viel zu sagen zu... 


Gruß Stefan


----------



## DRU (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Dieses Jahr über habe ich hauptsächlich per Hand gelandet. Bei einem Fachhändler wurde mir dann eine Landezange empfohlen, da diese doch so schonend sei und in Holland wohl so erfolgreich im Einsatz wäre. Jedoch ist dann die Handladung in der Praxis einfach besser und Fisch freundlicher. Letztendlich komme ich aber zu dem Entschluss, dass ich an einem Unterfangkescher mir gummiertem Netz nicht vorbeikomme, wenn diese denn wirklich so schonend für die Schleimhäute sind.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Morgen zusammen!

Habe jetzt die letzten Seiten aufmerksam verfolgt und festgestellt, dass eigentlich immer OT diskutiert wurde. Eine eventuelle Schädigung des Fisches durch den Kiemengriff ist auch kein anderes Thema als die Frage, ob ein Hochpumpen des Fisches aus großer Tiefe für ihn lebensbedrohlich ist.

Wie auch immer. Um das Thema weiterzubringen: Benutzt von euch noch jemand ein Gaff (ganz ohne Wertung)?

Aber einen C&R-lastigen Thread werde ich demnächst doch eröffnen, wenn auch unter einem sehr selten diskutierten Blickwinkel. Lasst euch überraschen!


----------



## Zanderlui (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

also ich benutze ein gall....solch ein ganz kleines damit wird dann durch den vor der zunge wo die sitzt eingestochen und gut!!!!allerdings entnehme ich die fische auch.....und setze sie so gelandet nicht wieder zurück


----------



## DRU (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

So ne Greifzange hinterlässt leider auch Spuren, nicht so krasse wie ein Gaff,.. aber immerhin und das stört mich ungemein....


----------



## Wallerschreck (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Ich persönlich habe für mich akzeptiert dass ich einen Fisch beim Angeln gezielt verletze und das mit voller Absicht ich hätte schließlich auch daheim bleiben können dann hätte er das Problem garnicht erst gehabt. Wenn ich schon sehe dass der Fisch den Köder kompliziert im Maul hat und ich nicht drum rum komme an dem Fisch zu reißen oder aus dem Wasser zu nehmen dann schlag ich ihn ab.
Somit stellt sich die Frage garnicht..wenn der Fisch knapp gehakt ist und ich ihn im Wasser abhaken kann hat er glück gehabt..hat er gierig genommen hat er eben pech gehabt.


----------



## Zapper75 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Genau so schauts aus @ Wallerschreck. Ich für meinen Teil sehe und handhabe das genauso. 

Ich persönlich angle bzw. jage um den Fisch zu verwerten und nicht wieder frei zu lassen. Ausnahme sind natürlich untermaßige und geschützte Fische. Jeder Fisch, der den Köder schluckt, wird verletzt, so ist es nun mal und das sollte jedem Angler klar sein. 

Das bedeutet im Umkehrschluss dann natürlich auch für mich, wenn ich meine 2-3 Fische gefangen habe an einem Tag, dann packe ich meine Sachen zusammen und fahr nach Hause oder genieße den Rest des Anglertages am Wasser bei einem guten Buch, falls das Wetter das zulässt.

Den Kiemengriff an sich, um mal wieder zurück zum Thema zu kommen, stelle ich generell in Frage, einfach aus dem Grund weil ich kein Catch & Release Angler bin. Wenn ich einen Fisch zurücksetze, dann hat der das Wasser nicht verlassen, muss nicht fotografiert werden (eine Perversion an sich, meine persönlich Meinung) und ist leicht vom Köder zu lösen. Die einzigen Fische die ich jemals fotografiert habe, sind anschließend bei mir auch in der Pfanne gelandet und waren zum Zeitpunkt des Fotos bereits tot.

Gruß Zapper


----------



## Hufi96 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Zapper75 schrieb:


> Genau so schauts aus @ Wallerschreck. Ich für meinen Teil sehe und handhabe das genauso.
> 
> Ich persönlich angle bzw. jage um den Fisch zu verwerten und nicht wieder frei zu lassen. Ausnahme sind natürlich untermaßige und geschützte Fische. Jeder Fisch, der den Köder schluckt, wird verletzt, so ist es nun mal und das sollte jedem Angler klar sein.
> 
> ...



100% signed!


----------



## duck_68 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

@Zapper & Hufi96

Dann habt Ihr beiden den Bericht auf Seite 1 vermutlich nicht gelesen oder nicht verstanden - es ging darin um das gezielte Landen mittels Kiemengriff und das anschließende Releasen - man muss ja nicht alles auf das "Kochtopfangler-Land" Deutschland beziehen, sondern darf auch ruhig mal über den eigene Tellerrand hinaus z.B. in die Niederlande, USA; UK oder Schweden schauen, wo das Releasen z.T. beim Hecht PFLICHT ist  oder.....


----------



## Hufi96 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Moin Martin,

da ich in den von dir genannten Länder nie oder ggf. nur äußerst selten angeln werden, beziehe ich das natürlich auf unser "Kochtopfschland" Aus welchem Land die Erkenntnisse zum Kiemengriff stammen ist doch recht wurscht, ich angel hier und beziehe das natürlich auf Deutschland.   
Und außerdem ging es mir mit dem "signed" insbesondere um die persönliche Einstellung meines Vorschreibers die ich voll teile,  gerade in punkte Foto schießen etc. Da ist es mir egal was in irgendwelchen anderen Ländern gängig ist oder zur Pflicht gemacht wurde, eben "Einstellungssache"
Evtl. ein bisschen offtoppic aber das war es mir wert|supergri


Gruß


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Hufi96 schrieb:


> "Kochtopfschland"



Das Wort sollten wir in den Duden aufnehmen:

"Land in Mitteleuropa, in dem das Zurücksetzen von nicht geschonten Fischen verboten bzw. verpönt ist und nur durch eine kleine Minderheit von Anglern ausgeführt wird, wodurch sich eine in vielen Gewässern niedrige Bestandsdichte erklärt und eine Vielzahl der Angler von den guten Fischereibedigungen in den angrenzenden Ländern ohne Entnahmepflicht berichten und schwärmen."

Schön das es uns gibt - wer sonst käme auf sowas! :vik:#c#q

Nicht böse gemeint, hat sich aber angeboten...


----------



## duck_68 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Eben Stefan, typisch deutsche Mentalität...... da fehlen manchmal einfach die Worte - bei so einem Geschreibsel ........


----------



## Ollek (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Eben Stefan, typisch deutsche Mentalität...... da fehlen manchmal einfach die Worte - bei so einem Geschreibsel ........



 @ Martin diese "deutsche Mentalität" legst du aber auch grade an Tag indem du eine andere Sichtweise als die deine als "Geschreibsel" abtust und deutsche Angler als "kochtopfangler" verpönnst nur weil es nicht in deine Sichtweise vom Angeln passt das andere Angler auch gern selbstgefangenen Fisch essen. (kann mich auch täuschen 

Warst du schonmal in Russland angeln? da hat dieser Begriff echte Bedeutung und die Bestände sind mit unseren nicht zu vergleichen....warum auch immer bei den Entnahmezahlen dort.


----------



## duck_68 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Moin Atheist

auch ich esse sehr gerne Fisch, allerdings gehe ich auch relativ häufig zum Fischen und daraus entsteht der Umstand, dass ich auch mal Fische, die zwar maßig, aber nicht gerade in mein "Beuteschema" passen (z.B. Hecht als "Beifang" beim Zander-/Barschangeln) zurück setzte. Aber da gehöre ich in Deutschland aus eigener Erfahrung zu einer geringen Minderheit - leider

Was mich wirklich hier ank.... ist, dass viele hier ohne Maß und Ziel entnehmen, obwohl die Truhe zu Hause voll ist - oder wozu braucht jemand im Jahr 100 Karpfen..... (solche Zahlen sind hier nicht utopisch!!!!!!!!) Nein, nur weil es ein Hecht, Zander, Karpfen - oder sonst für ein "Edelfisch" ist, er muss eine auf den Kopf bekommen......  Ich werde hier manchmal komisch angesehen, wenn ich einen 20cm Barsch zurück setze.... Manchmal glaube ich, ich bin von lauter Fischräubern umgeben....

Und da regen mich solche, in meinen Augen "sinnfreien Postings", zugegebener Maßen auf.....

Ich habe noch nicht in Russland geangelt, das stimmt, aber man kann vermutlich auch die Gewässer Russlands nicht mit den hiesigen vergleichen - allein wenn man schon an die Dimension des Landes denkt.....


----------



## MoeJoe (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Ich denke man muss hier schon die Angler auseinanderhalten!

1. Kann ich es auch nicht verstehen wenn einer 100 Karpfen im Jahr fängt, das kann man schon fast nicht alles verwerten.
2. Kann ich aber auch absolut die Leute nicht verstehen die alles zurücksetzen, weil diese ein Lebewesen unnötigen Belastungen aussetzen um ihren Spaß zu haben.
3. Ich Persönlich gehe insgesamt ca. 3-4 Wochen im Jahr zum angeln und nehm dort dann auch alles mit Größe und Schonzeit vorrausgesetzt, auch wenn es ein Hecht als Beifang beim Zanderangeln ist und sofern es ein besonderer Fang ist gibts auch ein Foto, aber auch erst wenn der Fisch Waidgerecht abgetötet wurde!

MfG


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Das wird hier schwer OT, woran ich auch nicht ganz unschuldig bin...

Jetzt aber Back2Topic!


----------



## Hufi96 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Eben Stefan, typisch deutsche Mentalität...... da fehlen manchmal einfach die Worte - bei so einem Geschreibsel ........



....leider nicht


----------



## duck_68 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



MoeJoe schrieb:


> Ich denke man muss hier schon die Angler auseinanderhalten!
> 
> 1. Kann ich es auch nicht verstehen wenn einer 100 Karpfen im Jahr fängt, das kann man schon fast nicht alles verwerten.
> 
> ...




nunja im Grunde muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden......


----------



## Ollek (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

|bigeyes ups ich wollte auch nicht grade ne C&R anschubsen.




 @Martin alles klar wir verstehen uns.


----------



## duck_68 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

und jetzt wieder zurück zum "Kimmengriff":q:q:q


----------



## Ollek (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> und jetzt wieder zurück zum "Kimmengriff":q:q:q



In dem Zusammenhang finde ich diesen Thread hier auch interessant wo der TE einen Kiemengriff scheinbar anwendet (avatar) und sich gleichzeitig über den Barschgriff echauffiert.

Soll keine Ankreidung sein, sondern soll zum nachdenken anregen das das eigene Handeln unter Umständen genauso kritisch betrachtet werden sollte.


----------



## MoeJoe (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> nunja im Grunde muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden......


 

Stimmt!
Ich weiß aber gar nicht was ihr für Probleme mit euren Fischebeständen habt die Fischervereine die ich bei uns kenne (um Ingolstadt) machen auf diesem Gebiet eine super Arbeit und haben TOP Fischebestände in ihren Gewässern und man darf pro Tag "nur" zwei Fische pro Art (Bsp. Hecht, Zander) fangen! Eher kritisch seh ich bei uns die immer größer werdenden Fischeräuberbestände aus der Luft!´
Und wenn ich schon auf so riesen Hecht fischen muss dann soll ich sie auch entnehmen, weil es ja fast unmöglich scheind mit solchen Riesen schonend umzugehen!


----------



## MoeJoe (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Das mit den Fischbeständen halte ich doch eher für ein Gerücht - zumindest würde ich es doch mit Beispielen unterlegt sehen wollen.
> 
> Ich denke eher, dass Fischbestände generell dort besser sind, wo einfach mehr Wasser pro Angler ist. Da brauch z.B. die Boddenlandschaft wohl keinen Vergleich zu scheuen. Ansonsten gibt es gute Fischbestände in nachhaltig bewirtschafteten Gewässern, u.a. durch Besatzpolitik oder durch eine gewisse Exklusivität z.B. durch hohe Kartenpreise, Beschränkung der Kartenanzahl, durch Ausweisung von Schongebieten oder oder. Dass der täglich angelnde C&R Angler jedoch schonender mit dem Bestand umgeht, als der wöchentliche Kochtopfangler, halte ich für ein Gerücht - für ein falsches im Übrigen.
> 
> Ansonsten können beide etwas für die Bestandsschonung tun - da es wohl weder reine C&R, noch reine Kochtopfangler gibt. Schnelles Zurücksetzen und eine schonende Fischbehandlung gehören dazu. Insofern trennt sich für mich die C&R Spreu vom Weizen bei jenen, bei denen das noch so kleinste Fischchen gelandet und zum EGO-Shooting missbraucht wird. Ebenso verstehe ich C&R Angler mit Angstdrilling nicht. Und genau diese insbesondere ortswechselnden Spinnangler mit leichtem Gepäck zerren häufig den Fisch mit tief inhaliertem Köder ordentlich an Land, greifen ihm schön in den Nacken/Kiemen, legen ihn erstmal in den Dreck, damit die Kamera gerichtet werden kann und schmeißen ihn nach der Prozedur wieder rein. Schwimmt ja noch. (Erstmal...)


 

Kann man so unterschreiben!


----------



## Zapper75 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Martin, im Grunde sehe ich das genauso und wer 100 Karpfen im Jahr fängt und mir erzählen will das er die auch noch verwertet hat, das kann ich dann auch nicht nachvollziehen und ist auch in keinster Weise sinnvoll. 

Du kannst mir aber gerne glauben, wenn ich meine Truhe voll habe, fahre ich nicht angeln, das unterscheidet uns vielleicht. Allerdings verwerte ich auch meinen Beifang, ob nun Hecht beim Zanderangeln oder Klodeckel beim Aalangeln.

So nu aber back2topic 

Gruß Zapper


----------



## Ollek (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

#6 ok nochmal nen ganz schnelles OT.

Also die Karpfenangler die ich kenne und auch wenn man sich hier im Board umsieht, davon sind glaube ich die wenigsten dabei die 100 Karpfen abschlachten und in den Truhen haben.

Grade unter Karpfenangler ist das dann eher die Ausnahme das überhaupt ein Fisch mitgenommen wird und sollte keinesfalls überbewertet werden. Aber wenn Martin da andere Erfahrungen hat wird er seine gründe haben.


----------



## duck_68 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

... ich brauche mir nur die "Satzkarpfenschlächter" an unseren Gewässern ansehen...... - die haben aber mit den richtigen "Karpfenanglern" soviel gemeinsam wie ein Schwein mit einem Storch.....


und jetzt endgültig Schluss mit OT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Ollek schrieb:


> #6 ok nochmal nen ganz schnelles OT.
> 
> Also die Karpfenangler die ich kenne und auch wenn man sich hier im Board umsieht, davon sind glaube ich die wenigsten dabei die 100 Karpfen abschlachten und in den Truhen haben.



Die meisten die hier (zumindest aktiv) unterwegs sind dürften nicht zu diesen extremen Gruppen gehören, aber es gibt trotzdem genug...

Vor ein paar Wochen wurden bei uns Hechte besetzt, See nicht gesperrt, sollte nicht groß veröffentlicht werden. Schlechte Idee, einige haben es spitzgekriegt und waren sich nicht zu schade, direkt neben den Einsetzenden zu stehen und direkt die Fische anzuwerfen, und fanden sich dabei dann noch toll, jeden Tag die Fangbegrenzung ausgeschöpft => da hätte mman das Geld für diesen Besatz auch gleich unter diesen XXXXXXXXX verteilen können... |uhoh:

:v:v:v


----------



## duck_68 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

... und genau solches Klientel meine ich mit "Fischräubern"..... die kriegen auch nach dem 10ten Hecht/Zander den Hals nicht voll und "knüppeln" munter weiter - von solchen .............. gibt es aber leider viel mehr als man denkt......


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Noch ein gaaanz kleines OT;

Extreme sind immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen.
Ob jemand direkt nach dem Besatz rausgeht, um unter 200 untermaßigen Hechten den EINEN in die Truhe zu verfrachten, der die 55 cm (bei uns Maß) gerade so ankratzt oder ob ein anderer 50 Zander an einem Tag zurückschmeißt - das sind lediglich zwei Seiten derselben Münze, die nur eine Leidenschaft zum Grundsatz hat:
Gier.

Ok, weiter gehts mit dem Kiemengriff
|supergri


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Noch ein gaaanz kleines OT;
> 
> Extreme sind immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen.
> Ob jemand direkt nach dem Besatz rausgeht, um unter 200 untermaßigen Hechten den EINEN in die Truhe zu verfrachten, der die 55 cm (bei uns Maß) gerade so ankratzt oder ob ein anderer 50 Zander an einem Tag zurückschmeißt - das sind lediglich zwei Seiten derselben Münze, die nur eine Leidenschaft zum Grundsatz hat:
> ...



Bei uns werden nur maßige Hechte besetzt, der größte hatte wohl 1,12 und hat keinen Tag in dem See verbracht... #q


----------



## zanderzone (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Noch ein gaaanz kleines OT;
> 
> Extreme sind immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen.
> Ob jemand direkt nach dem Besatz rausgeht, um unter 200 untermaßigen Hechten den EINEN in die Truhe zu verfrachten, der die 55 cm (bei uns Maß) gerade so ankratzt oder ob ein anderer 50 Zander an einem Tag zurückschmeißt - das sind lediglich zwei Seiten derselben Münze, die nur eine Leidenschaft zum Grundsatz hat:
> ...


 
Edit by Ralle 24

Ganz dünnes Eis !! Gerne kannst Du argumentativ Deine Meinung vetreten, bitte nicht auf diese Weise.


----------



## Tobbes (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Muß den alten Tread nochmal auspacken!

Der Link zu dem Bericht, um den es im ersten Post geht, ist leider tot.

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich den finde?

Tx

Gruß

Tobbes


----------



## Gloin (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

Ja, würde mich auch interessieren, suche den Bericht schon seit längerem, leider hat der DHC ihn rausgenommen...


----------



## Gloin (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kiemengriff in Frage gestellt!!!*

|good:
...lag mir auch schon auf der Zunge! Wenn die Großkarpfen nur nicht so fies schmecken würden^^


----------

